# 2011 Hide Your Hair Challenge Part 3 (July 1st - Dec. 31st)



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ladies, it’s time for Part III of this challenge! We will be using the same rules as the previous challenges. 




*RULES:*

Hide the length of your hair by wearing it in protective styles. That can be wigs, weaves, buns, braids, twists, etc. 
You can take picture updates, but *do not allow them to be publicly seen*. 
You are allowed 3 free passes to wear your hair out. That's basically a pass every two months. 
Post your starting picture in the Starting Pictures Thread: 

****SEE BELOW FOR THE START PIX THREAD****
Check in as needed. If you are struggling to find styles or losing motivation, check in so we can support each other. 
Last but not least.....ENJOY THE LENGTH YOU RETAIN ONCE THE CHALLENGE IS OVER!!! 
*This challenge will officially begin on July 1st and we will reveal on December 31st.*

*In lieu of me listing all of the names as people join the challenge, you can just put a “Thanks” under this post. That way the list will remain current. *

As stated before, I will post a separate thread for our starting pix along with several reference threads (see below).

Reference Threads:

(These are the threads that started it all for me)

2009 HYH Challenge:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=367811

2009 HYH Reveal:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9624604#post9624604


2010 HYH Challenge:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=485300

2010 HYH Reveal:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=517337

2011 HYH Starting Pix Thread (Jan 1st - June 30th):

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=510852


2011 HYH Reveal (Jan 1st - June 30th):


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=554423

2011 HYH Starting Pix Thread (July 1st - Dec. 31st):

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=554425

HHJ Ladies!


----------



## Skiggle (Jun 22, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in, but up until December 6th (my 4 year natural anniversary...there I go, making up my own rules )

I just bought 2 La Jay wigs for $14.99 each last week when Super Beauty Depot was having a FLASH SALE - but I won't be wearing them until the end of the year. I tried one on and I started sweating !


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 22, 2011)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I tried one on and I started sweating !


 
Girl, that's the only thing that's holding me back from getting another wig.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in! I will be bunning until about middle of July and switch to sew ins, wearing them in 2-3 month intervals. And I will be wearing them until Dec and reveal after.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 22, 2011)

_Umm Ms_CoCo37 the links in the OP do not work anymore, I think since the upgrade or w/e the url somewhat changed! Just thought I would point it out 

oh and I'm in_


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmmm gotta think about it...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2011)

Good Luck Ladies  
I am not going to join round 3 it has been a wonderful run. I'll be shampooing more since I am doing exercises my hair needs to be cleaned more. The sweat is a monster LOL

Good Luck Ladies


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm In toooo!! I will be braiding for 2011 with 2 week breaks between installs.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ijanei, thanks for pointing that out!  I'll be sure to fix them.



Ijanei said:


> _Umm @Ms_CoCo37 the links in the OP do not work anymore, I think since the upgrade or w/e the url somewhat changed! Just thought I would point it out _
> 
> _oh and I'm in_


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Hmmm gotta think about it...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
NikkiQ, you know the doors...um threads are always open for ya.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 22, 2011)

JJamiah, I know we'll be in touch.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 you bet. Plus I will be nosing in and out of your thread LOL.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2011)

I admire you ladies that can do this. As much as I keep my hair in protective styles I just can't see myself making it. 

I will be cheering you on and waiting for the reveals. Good luck ladies.


----------



## lushlady (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm always hiding my hair.  This will be a breeze.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in! Bought two new wigs recently to wear for the remainder of the year. I might also get extension braids just for a change... still thinking on that one. I'm still tweaking my routine since I work out regularly now. Will try keeping my cornrows in for a month at a time and continue washing with shampoo once a week and maybe water rinses/cowashing in-between.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 22, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @Ms_CoCo37 you bet. Plus I will be nosing in and out of your thread LOL.


 
JJamiah, but of course!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 22, 2011)

Whew!  Okay, I think I've repaired all of the broken links.  Let me know if I missed any.  Thanks!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in!!! I got my wigs and have been practicing for the past month. I'm ready!!!


----------



## ojemba (Jun 22, 2011)

Count me IN!!!!! I have 4 inches to go until my goal. I want to be there by dec 31. Ill be in single braids with extension from July 6 for 12 weeks so that's a good start.


----------



## pdiop81 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am in. i am in crochet braids right now: I keep the braids for 2 month but change the extensions every 2 weeks.
My goal is to keep my hair in any protective styles until december and see what happens, I don't weaves or braids along the way.


----------



## ProfectivGirl (Jun 22, 2011)

I am in!!! Ever since I became an official member of LHCF I've been waiting for a challenge to start so I can join. I'm not sure if ill be transitioning to natural or if I will stay relaxed and try to make it to shoulder length at least. whichever I decide keep me in your prayers ladies lol

Sent from My Android


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in again.  This challenge is the only one I could stick to.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jun 22, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> I'm in again.  This challenge is the only one I could stick to.



Same here


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 23, 2011)

In!!! I had no idea that Part II ended...I thought that it was till the end of the year. Oh wellz, still in it and seeing much progress!!!


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Jun 23, 2011)

I think I want to join. I just bought a wig a few minutes ago on hairsisters.com In July I will be going into my 7th month of transitioning and its becoming harder to manage two textures of hair.


----------



## ojemba (Jun 23, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I'll be hiding until Dec 17. I along with 3 other friends started our HHJ and HYH journey last year July 2010. We have selected Dec 17 as the date when we all wear our hair out and "show off" our results. 2 of my friends BC and now is 100% natural. 

I'm really trying to go hard for this last 6 months. I am currently 6 weeks post relaxer. I bunned for the first 5 weeks and I'm now under a 1/2 wig until i get my braids in two weeks. 

My PS Regi (I'm sharing so I can have something to stick to and be accountable)

Week 1 -13 Single Braids with extensions
Week 14-16 plaits under 1/2 wigs 
Week 17-21 Cornrow Braids with extensions
Week 22-Relaxer (Dec 3, 2011)
Week 23, 24 - Bun until Dec 17

I am repeating the same regimen I did last year July - Dec. I got amazing results, so I'm hoping it's repeated this year. 

HHJ Everyone.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jun 23, 2011)

Im in! I've been hiding my hair for the past 2-3 months anyways so this shouldnt be a big deal, plus Im prego and definitely dont want to deal with my hair for a while. I'll be hiding under sew-ins and u-part wigs. I will be taking my hair down on Aug 15th for my 2year hair journey anniversary but it'll be hidden again right after that.

Question: Since I wont be taking these braids down until 8/15 should I just put a place holder comment in the starting pics thread and update it later with my picture when I take my hair down in Aug or just never post a starting pic? I would put up an older pic but my last length check was a while ago(the one in my siggy from feb)

What do you ladies think?


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 23, 2011)

Count me in again!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in! I've been mostly bunning anyway. My PS will be buns, twists, and braids. I'll use a pass in July for my anniversary. Other than that I don't think I'll have a problem sticking to the challenge. I'm going to flat iron for a length check this weekend if I have time. If not I'll do it next week. Looking forward to participating


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in this!
I'm in braids right now,so I won't be doing a reveal from the last leg of this challenge until August,or September. That sounds really far away,but I don't want to break my braid schedule just to flat iron for some pics. I guess I can just do the back...??? I have no idea.. I'll figure something out.


----------



## Misseyl (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in.  This should be a cinch because I've been wearing braids since 2009 without breaks so I have 6/12 months left.


----------



## Janet' (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in again...trying to reach WL and then HL...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in! I'm going to use twists until 2012 begins. I hope to have natural hair long enough to bun by then.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 23, 2011)

I think I'm going to make this a "hide your ends" challenge for myself too. I plan to keep my ends protected 5-6 days a week.


----------



## sarathu (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in. I've never done this before but I need a time out because I cannot seem to keep my hands away from my head so I'll be bunning until the end of July then putting in braids or getting a weave.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jun 23, 2011)

i wanna join. this will be my first challenge and i already planned on flat ironing this weekend. i plan on just bunning and 2 months of wig wearing


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to all returning and new challengers!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jun 24, 2011)

I started last year for Decembers challenge and I want to go for another 6 months. It has been hard but I have enjoyed it.


----------



## bellebebe (Jun 24, 2011)

Sign me up. I will be wearing senegalese twists and using MN. 


Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in....I'm in braids now tho...but I'm in


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 27, 2011)

Count me in! I've been waiting for part 3 of this challenge to begin. I'll be wearing mostly sewn-in weaves. 2 passes should be more than enough until December. 

Good luck to all the ladies in this challenge!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Count me in  i will be bunning and using french braids from time to time.


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in!!! I BC'd June 11 and have NO hair.....LOL. Want to grow it out under my wigs and eventually kinky twists!! Thank goodness for this challenge!!!


----------



## jenny87 (Jun 27, 2011)

lol.  I am actually getting my hair done after hiding it for 9 months!  I may join in August or September.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Count me in! I BC'ed June 3rd & plan to be in at least 2 more cycles of this challenge! I fell off at the end of the last one bc I got micros & then BC'ed, but I missed yall! I am not going to be MIA anymore LOL


----------



## brg240 (Jun 27, 2011)

can i still be in? i know i'm not going to hide my hair for at least 10 days though. 

I plan on wigging it all the way up to the first day of fall (sept 22) with the exception of July 16th. Then continue wigging when it gets cold.


----------



## SweetNproper (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes I'm in...just got my half wig on Friday. Im ready and super excited lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I wanna join. But I was planning on doing a length check next month :/...but I could give the wash n go's a rest and wear my twists. 

Hmmmmm....


----------



## winona (Jun 27, 2011)

I am in.  I really need to stay motivate to reach my goals  I will be updating on Sundays.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jun 27, 2011)

im in.  sign me up.  although i stopped posting in the other thread, i was still hiding.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in.
I will be doing half wigs and buns.  Co-washing once a week and shampoo'ing once a week.  Also no heat at all.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 27, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5, congrats on your BC! I'm glad you're still in the challenge! 

brg240, of course you're welcome to join this challenge!

I'm trying to figure out my game plan. I think I'm going to start out with twists, maybe buy a few ponies and a half wig or two (depending on if I can stand anything on my head in this heat).


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah Right ^^^^^ YOu not gonna wear them, next time I go to Florida I am coming to scoop all that up!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jun 27, 2011)

I will be starting this challenge off in crochet braids. They have never let me down, but the only chance I have to put them in is on Sunday (July 3rd), which is my 30th birthday. Sadly I don't have any plans (I never really celebrate my birthday on my birth*day* anyway, because I usually do it on the Fourth of July and all month , but 30 is kind of a big deal)

I do plan on taking these mini twists down on Saturday after I get off from work (new job -> I work Tuesdays through Saturdays). Since the 4th is on Monday, I kinda want to at least have taken my hair down, detangled it, washed it, deep conditioned it, and cornrowed it. I know it's going to take all Sunday just to do that after I leave church.

I do get Tuesday off since the 4th falls on a Monday, so I will put my crochet braids in then.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 27, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Yeah Right ^^^^^ YOu not gonna wear them, next time I go to Florida I am coming to scoop all that up!


 
Not if I get to them first JJamiah. I'm closer lol

 for all the ladies that might be interested in joining.


----------



## An_gell (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in since I'm already doin this in the K.I.S.S Challenge.  Buns all the time for me, and I might whip out my half wigs on special occasions.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jun 28, 2011)

*I'm in...Still hiding my hair. *


----------



## deebritt (Jun 28, 2011)

I am in, want to grow my hair out after BC.


----------



## NitaChantell (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in =) I'm going to use braids, twists, wigs, and weaves.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 29, 2011)

Count me in for another round!!!


----------



## PracticallyMe (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in again. I just bought three new wigs, so I might as well. I love my wigs. Maybe by the start of next year, I'll feel like dealing with my own hair.


----------



## PracticallyMe (Jun 29, 2011)

.........................


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am in... I am trying to stay in weave/twists/ braid extension until Dec... Hopefully I will be BSL.


----------



## Moniquenuss (Jun 29, 2011)

Count me in!!!! I was planning wet bunning and wearing twist outs all summer so i will just extend it until December. I will try and get a picture posted soon 

Sent from my PG86100 using PG86100


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 29, 2011)

I may join. Im thinking of doing sew ins for a few months. Im just really nervous since I have never worn weave.


----------



## Soquin (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in. I would like to join this challenge


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to join this challenge again.  I think hiding my hair will give me the chances of reaching MBL this year.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 30, 2011)

JJamiah, you know me so well.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 30, 2011)

Idk Ms_CoCo37 I wanna join, but I may be too jealous of that gorgeous wash n go in your siggy to function properly lol


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 30, 2011)

i want to try this....
so i'm in


----------



## g.lo (Jun 30, 2011)

i will be bunning most of the time and maybe some box braids.
I  want to be full APL by december!
do we ned starting pics?


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am in because I hide my hair anyway. I want to get atleast 3 inches by end of year which is a stretch for me but I am taking Nioxin vitamins to boost growth


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 30, 2011)

NikkiQ,

Girl you know you have the pretty curlies! Come on and join.


----------



## ojemba (Jun 30, 2011)

My current ps. Got it done yesterday.


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Jun 30, 2011)

^^^^ Very pretty.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 30, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NikkiQ,
> 
> Girl you know you have the pretty curlies! Come on and join.


 
They're trying to be like yours when they grow up LOL! Okay... I'm in. PSing my way to APL by December


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in!  I'm primarily using wash-n-gos.


----------



## brg240 (Jun 30, 2011)

ojemba those are so pretty


----------



## BrownOcean (Jun 30, 2011)

Count me in. My hair is out now until I get my Arjuni. But I will Bun until then. I will post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## nerdography (Jun 30, 2011)

Count me in, I'm going to twist my hair over the 4th weekend. And I found some cute wigs on ebay. Plus, My hair is in that funky state were it's long enough to stick in a scrunchie, but not long enough to bun.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in!
I'll be wet bunning everyday anyway


----------



## mieshashair (Jun 30, 2011)

ojemba said:


> My current ps. Got it done yesterday.



That's cute


----------



## pringe (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in!!! I needed this thread to get me motivated again!! I'm down!


----------



## tngirl22 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in! Ive been wait for this challenge to start again! I will be wearing half wigs, braids and maybe a sew in...


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in again.


----------



## skraprchik (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm up got this challenge.


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Jun 30, 2011)

Holding my place, I will be back with starting pics & regimen etc and I PROMISE-cross my heart- I will be serious about it this time .... If Im not someone _please _CYBER SMACK me


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 30, 2011)

Count me in please. I plan to hide my hair with buns and maybe wigs


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 30, 2011)

Count me in this challenge.. Don't know how I missed it.. I have been bunning since April and it is now July..  Yay.. So excited


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ladies, I just added the link to the starting pics thread.  It's at the bottom of the very first post.  Click on it and add your pic.


----------



## mzbrown (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in! I had planned on bunning all summer anyways. I'll probably get twist extensions for the fall. Definitely want to get my hair on track.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jun 30, 2011)

Count me in!  Ive been gone for a while, back now. BC'd from bsl, wasn't for me, natural wasnt for me relaxed after 20 mos relaxer free (June 6th), currently almost APL ready to get my length back!  Will post starting pics soon! I will just be twisting and clipping up. Good luck all )


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in! I am getting ready to put in some twists with Marley extension hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 30, 2011)

Holding my place in line until after I wash and air dry my hair tomorrow but in the mean time, i want to introduce myself. This is my very first post here on LHCF, thus this will be my first challenge. I have been lurking around since the beginning of this year and began my own HHC journey? I have learned soo much in the last six months and just now feel confident to hang out with you lovely ladies. With that said, it will be a great pleasure learning all about y'll healthy hair regimens and creating one of my own.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 30, 2011)

Kiwi74, welcome to the challenge!  We're glad to have you.

Don't hesitate to ask any questions.  We're all here to help and encourage one another.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 30, 2011)

ojemba, your braids are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay I'm in!!!  reveal was AWESOME!! I'll be using a pass this month tho


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in after stalking the reveal thread!!!! 

I guess I'll start tucking the ends of my twists away right now.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in! I had already decided to bun until my BC on New Years Day anyway. 

Reggie:
Wash and DC once per week
Cowash once a week
Baggy every night, bun every day. 

Oh, and I'll be using phony buns mostly, sometimes phony ponies when I'm off from work. I will use one pass for my wedding on 8/25, still don't know what style it'll be yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 1, 2011)

I will be doing my henna today then will follow it up with  4 hours Dcing session. I will also be dusting my ends so that i can start my next 6 month HYH.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 1, 2011)

_Basically my go to style for the summer....wet bun_


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2011)

You know what I'll be doing...

wigs
wigs 
and more wigs

IF my hair gets long enough for me to bun, then I'll throw that into the mix along with the occasional braid/twist out.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jul 1, 2011)

Count me in! I'm getting a sew in this weekend.. I think I'll stick to sew in with buns in between installs..


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shananyganz (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in!! yay!

I already posted my starting pic and necessary info in that thread.

But long story short, I keep it simple---I will braid, kinky twist, and micro sew in w/braids my way to December 2011.

~S~


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2011)

Shananyganz said:


> I'm in!! yay!
> 
> I already posted my starting pic and necessary info in that thread.
> 
> ...


 

And I've seen what your braiding has done to your hair. AWESOME results!!!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in! Place holder til I get my pics up!


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 1, 2011)

Have had my cornrows in for a week now, let's see if they will make it through week two.


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Jul 1, 2011)

I just posted my starting pic in the other thread...which isnt much !!! BUT I am wigging it for now and as soon as I get a few inches I will get some braids....very excited about this challenge....

I have been a member for awhile but not active & I AM NEWLY NATURAL!!!!!!


----------



## Drtondalia (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in for this round. I will post my results from the last challenge tonight after I finish flat ironing. Just from stretching my hair in the back I see great results.


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, got my sew in yesterday and I will be wearing it until the end of september.  Then possibly getting another one until the end of December.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 1, 2011)

I will be wet bunning and wigging if it's not too hot


----------



## youwillrise (Jul 1, 2011)

i kinda want to join this...

but i'm not sure!  i've joined these before and i can never stay on it (as far as updating goes) because i get caught up in other things...even if i am hiding my hair consistently.  lol


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 1, 2011)

Starting this challenge off with twists. They've already been in for a week. Hopefully they'll last another week. After that the plan is a twistout for next weekend and then more twists. Although I may end up bunning. Not sure if I'll have time to do another set of twists. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a weave in and I already want to take it out my Auntie put it in and the tracks are falling apart and I just don't like the hair I got it on sale online and it's not really work as well as all the other hair I had of this kind. 

I think I am going to get braids again, because in the summer with braids my hair usually has a good growth rate. I also wanna try wet bunning, so this summer my hair styles should be different.


----------



## Moca (Jul 1, 2011)

Please count me in!!  Since I'm in twist 90% of the time anyway , but this will keep me on it and less bored with my hair... I will be moist and baggying every other day with Yes to carrots and adding lavender jbco infused with cayenne and sulfur twice a week.. I will upload a pic in the starting pic thread 2morrow...


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in!!!

I'm in box braids with extensions right now.  I got them the second week of June, and I'm about ready to take them out NOW!!!  Just days before getting them I did my BC and had about 1-2.5 inches all over.

As soon as I take these braids out I'll be posting a starting pic, which hopefully won't be for about 2 weeks (if I can make it).

I plan on doing two strand twists, and potentially another box braid install later in the year.

What I'm really looking for with this Challenge is to keep my hair moisturized and strong!

HHG everyone!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jul 2, 2011)

Count me in!!! I am needing something like this to keep me motivated. Trying to reach wl and then hl.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm in and I will be hiding under half wigs or a scarf.  I plan to do mid size box braid or "roll, tuck, pin" under wigs or scarf.  Every now and again I will bun but with a band but will start to do it more often if I like the spin pin, I want to try bandless bunning. I plan to S&D in September and use only one pass for my Bday on the 18th that month.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 2, 2011)

I really want to join this challenge I had tried to do a one year challenge myself in Jan but I quickly fell flat on my arse after seeing a few inches of growth I was over excited and I wanted to wear my hair out at every stage.

 Now I am at the point where I want to find regimen and stick with it even if my regimen changes up a bit I want to get the basics down. I feel the only way for me to do that is to go with what I know for now and add things along the way.

So I am a hair braider and I usually keep my hair in braids for 4-6 weeks then wear my hair out for 2-3 months at a time. 



My hair plan for now is to:

Take down a section of hair for re-breading and clearifing before wash day

Wash and dc 1st thing Sunday mornings message scalp with sulfer 8 and bco 

Find a style for the week and stick with it 

Do the green house affect at least twice a week 

Tie my hair up everynight 

Please help me ladies to stay strong and see this through to the end thanks


----------



## carnivalapple (Jul 2, 2011)

I want to join this.^^ I PS most of the time so this should be easy. Right now, my hair is in four braids, going to try to keep these in for a few more days, then DC (still a little dry from my recent color). Then back in braids! Will post starting pics after work. Hope to be moderately close to APL by December....which will be the first and last time I flat iron my whole head for the yr.


----------



## lexxi (Jul 2, 2011)

So Im in. This is the perfect time to start because Im getting tired of my hair and just ordered a weave it will be here by Wednesday and probably put in by Thursday or Friday.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 2, 2011)

Starting HYH a little later this year but I WILL be offering my support ^o^


----------



## Drtondalia (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's my starting pic:







I'm going to continue hiding under half wigs and lace fronts and I hope to make BSL by December. It's a stretch I know but I only gave 75% effort on the last challenge when it came to DCing and I got great results so this time I'll 110% and see what happens.  ( fingers crossed).


----------



## mscocopuff (Jul 2, 2011)

Sign me up!  I am so eager for part 3 . I went from nape length to APL in six months.  I have my castor oil now too!


Sent from Coco's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Curly Luul (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm ready to join this ......... never done a Hide Your Hair Challenge so count me plz

I wear my hair in PS all the time so i can do this 

thanks and HHG Ladies xx


----------



## sarathu (Jul 2, 2011)

catrina8211 said:


> Sign me up!  I am so eager for part 3 . I went from nape length to APL in six months.  I have my castor oil now too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Coco's iPhone using LHCF



If you don't mind me asking. How were you hiding and what were you doing while hiding? I'm trying to get from neck to apl too.


----------



## voltefaccia (Jul 2, 2011)

Got my first weave last week for an impromptu trip to Jamaica with the boy and am enjoying it! That has been my downfall with my HHJ... protective styles. Weaving and wigging for the rest of the year!!! Now to find a weave support thread 'cause I have no idea how to deal with this tangling... but actually.

^_^


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 3, 2011)

First new PS of the challenge

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Jul 3, 2011)

Sign me up I would love to do latch braids or just some type of braids.. Not sure yet but I still have today and tomorrow to do a style..


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 3, 2011)

Im in i just got my braids 3 days ago


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 3, 2011)

I need to oil my scalp, but I'm over this weave and its only been 3 weeks.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 3, 2011)

This is my length as of today. Collarbone length. 

My PS is wash n go, a puff, a bun and twists

I don't plan on blowing my hair out anymore this year. So this is my pass.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll be bunning until I get my hair braided (if I can get my mother to come out of retirement lol)


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nik, is that a crochet or wig?
You look cute!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 4, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Nik, is that a crochet or wig?
> You look cute!


 
Thanks! It's a half wig. La Yuly by Vanessa. Got it from Samsbeauty when it was on sale. Should've gotten 2 lol


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 4, 2011)

I really want to learn how to cornrow/flat twist my own hair. My PS options and styling in general would be so much better if I could do this. As it stands now, I have to wait for my mom or my bff to come to town and do it for me. 

Anyone know of any good YT tutorials?

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am in!! Although my fine strands frown at anytime of braid, so time to get creative!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 4, 2011)

PS #2...Drew by Beshe. Love it!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 5, 2011)

NikkiQ

Your so cute with curly hair! I love both of those wigs!


----------



## beauti (Jul 5, 2011)

*i'm in once again! last challenge i bunned, wigged it, then braided my hair until the last two months. this go round i will be weaving it up! right now i'm in a bun till i figure out which hair i wanna buy *


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Jul 5, 2011)

Count me in too.  I will wash and go for the remainder of the summer months and then bun for the fall and winter months.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 5, 2011)

Wet bunning today and until the weekend. I think after that I will try two strand twists. Wish me luck ladies. I love to wear my hair out so this is REALLY going to me a challenge for me. I think I will get some Nioxin vitamins too in order to maximize my results.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using SPH-M910


----------



## bellebebe (Jul 5, 2011)

prettykinks said:


> I'm in! I am getting ready to put in some twists with Marley extension hair.



prettykinks I'm doing the same. Do you still do protein treatments while in twists?


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm still wearing my twists. It's definitely time to shampoo and condition.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to join also.  I'm transitioning - in a wig.  I will alternate between wigs and braids. Been chopping permed ends off  . . . will take starting photo tonight.


----------



## skraprchik (Jul 5, 2011)

I flat ironed my hair for the first time in 5 months yesterday to do a 1 year anniversary length check.  It immediately went up into a HairZing after the pictures were taken.  I'm looking forward to the day when I can bun on wet or twist-out/braid-out hair.  I'm going to be leaving my hair in wng puffs for the rest of the summer, or twists.


----------



## prettykinks (Jul 5, 2011)

bellebebe said:


> prettykinks I'm doing the same. Do you still do protein treatments while in twists?



bellebebe I usually do one before I put in braids but this time I forgot to do a treatment. My braids usually stay in for a month to 2 months. I wash and condition every week to 2 weeks also and rebraid in sections every 2 weeks.


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm in.  Wigs seem to be the way to go with me.  So I guess I'll be wiggin it until the new year.  I'm currently wearing AMA by "It's a Wig" (HUMAN HAIR / Color 1).  This is my 1st Human Hair wig and I am LOVIN it!  This is also my first short wig and I'm loving that also!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Jul 5, 2011)

This is the wig I plan to make this weekend.. I just need to make sure I do the closure part right..  I thought about sewing it in but I would rather be able to slip it off when I can..


----------



## Bublin (Jul 5, 2011)

I just posted my starting pics on the Starting Pics thread.

I have major shrinkage so plan on doing braid outs and pinning them up/putting into a bun.  I also love beanie hats so i'm on the lookout for some cool thin ones and wear my bonnet underneath.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Jul 5, 2011)

My starting pic is in my avatar 

ETA: oops! wrong thread lol


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 5, 2011)

Why do my 'cornrows' end up looking like flat twists? 

That's okay because these crochet braids are in to stay for the next 4 weeks.

I actually put some in yesterday, but they made my head look massive 

so...

I took them out and put some simple twisted ones in 

It took an hour to take the curly hair out, and another hour to put the new ones in (in my mind that is a world record!)


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wore my hair in a side braid today


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Jul 5, 2011)

This challenge is definitely right on time! I wasn't all that impressed with my hair length retention lately. It seems like I can't get the hang of my natural hair sometimes and other times I play in it way too much!

Anyway, I was sooooooooo planning on doing protective styles until Next Year anyway so... Halfwigs it is, then! I'll be sure to post pics when I can! HHG!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 5, 2011)

My weave couldn't even last 3 weeks.


Just took it out and now I'm DC. I hope I can get some braids soon.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 5, 2011)

I shampooed my twists yesterday and put some coconut oil on them. Tonight I'm doing an overnight D/C. The twists are holding up ok. I've been wearing them up in a clip with a headband. They'll definitely make it until friday. I've been doing good with protecting my ends too. They really haven't been exposed at all in over a week. I think I'm going to bun next week and then do a new set of twists after that. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

.

Got my Creta wig today!!! I love her!! Tomorrow is my bday & I will be rocking her to dinner. I cut & thinned her out quite a bit but I'm in love!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 5, 2011)

Ms. A.Sunshine said:


> .
> 
> Got my Creta wig today!!! I love her!! Tomorrow is my bday & I will be rocking her to dinner. I cut & thinned her out quite a bit but I'm in love!!!



Very cute!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Very cute!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



Thank u!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 5, 2011)

I looked at Creta girl SO hard,but talked myself out of it since I had Evony already lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

^^^^ she's so cute girl but massive..no way I could have worn straight out the package...she was giving me Diana Ross...lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 5, 2011)

Ms. A.Sunshine said:


> ^^^^ she's so cute girl but massive..no way I could have worn straight out the package...she was giving me Diana Ross...lol


 
That's Evony AND Drew too . I just rock em anyway.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 6, 2011)

My wet bun that I will be rocking until the weekend. 



Sent from my SPH-M910 using SPH-M910


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Jul 6, 2011)

Ms. A.Sunshine said:


> .
> 
> Got my Creta wig today!!! I love her!! Tomorrow is my bday & I will be rocking her to dinner. I cut & thinned her out quite a bit but I'm in love!!!


 
Too Cute and Happy Birthday.. That style looks great on you


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 6, 2011)

Have medium size twists in my hair. I trimmed my ends. Love fresh ends. Gonna get my hair in kinky twists in a couple of weeks. I need a break from hair.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm joining....


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so excited. I just ordered my first bottle of Nioxin Recharging Supplements. I've heard that some people experience 2 inches of growth a month by taking two.  I've checked the labels and its safe so I'm ready to maximize my growth. 

On another note, I'm bored with this bun so come payday I will be looking for a cute curly wig...so far I'm considering the Sensationnel HZ-7065 or the outre quick weave in Evony. I just saw the Creta girl on Ms. A Sunshine and now I want that one too lol..


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just got a huge order of vitamins/supplements from CVS today (iron, B complex, omega 3) so I am hoping this will also help improve the condition of my hair from the inside. They were having a huge BOGO sale in that aisle for anyone that's interested btw.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 6, 2011)

danigurl18 said:


> I wore my hair in a side braid today



Oooh. I can't wait til I can wear a braid everyday. Lol


----------



## NYDiva (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoping for much better progress than I've gotten since last December.  Hoping this challenge will get me to APL by this December!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 7, 2011)

Today I baggies under my phony pony... For the win!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Tlanea (Jul 7, 2011)

Count me in! This is my first official challenge even though I have been hiding my hair since January 4th of this year. I have been wearing full wigs with twists underneath. I have also substituted a wig cap for a satin bonnet to protect the moisture that I put in my hair in the morning and night  

I also love the convenience of the full wig in that it allows me to have full access to my scalp when I want so it comes right off when I step through the door.


----------



## lexxi (Jul 7, 2011)

So right now I am dying my hair dark brown for my weave install.Before this I was previously a henna child but it did WAY to much damage to the pipes so five months later I am now dying my hair. I dont plan to redye it my hair is naturally brown and I will be in weaves from now til next spring(hopefully if I can stick to it).Anywhooo my install will be  put in this Saturday it will be installed with a net and I am doing it myself. I will updating this post with picture of my kc weave as soon as it gets here.

So I tried a new cv. I like the hair it sheds though but im not worried because I am going to seal.

Played with it but its straight out the bag 








Wet/w flash


----------



## Bublin (Jul 7, 2011)

Did my very first sock bun today - it looks good and for me it's proof that my hair is gaining in length.  I left the fringe area out and twisted it to the side.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 7, 2011)

Been in my current install for the past 7wks, and I plan on keeping it until I hit 12wks(Mid August) but if I break down and take it down early it will be no earlier than at 10wks which will be the end of July.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 7, 2011)

Wig I'm currently wearing and will probably wear for the next month. It's a full wig but I'm wearing it as a half wig.


----------



## Shananyganz (Jul 7, 2011)

This is where we check in and stuff, right?

If so...CHECKING IN!!

Washed my braids....wait--- let me back up. 

OKAY!! So…on Monday night, I was lurking LHCF and ran across the Sulfur challenge. And BAMM!! recollection of my wanting to CONSISTENTLY incorporate sulfur into my mix rush over me. I’ve used it in the past and LOVED the way it made my scalp feel BUT!!! I hate the smell (sensitive nose??) and so does my s/o (poor baby). What to do…what to do??? As I read more, I saw that some ladies use sulfur, but wash out in the morn. I figured; why not add the sulfur to my hair the night before a wash day…problem solved for all. While I’m not using it every day or even every other day, I AM using it and for the in-between (wash) times, I can resort to using the spray (and baggy overnight), which doesn’t smell that bad at all. I’m hoping, this will benefit my hair in some way….but time will tell.

On to the story--- That same night, I applied the Sulfur 8 grease (in the jar) to my scalp, massaged (my scalp) for about 5 to 10 minutes and baggied overnight. Tuesday morning I was able to let it marinate in my braids all day until I washed it that afternoon. I co-washed with VO5 Tea Therapy (love this stuff!!) mixed with a little VO5 Moisture Milk- Strawberries and Cream (repeated twice). I then applied the SO Sexy Healthy & Hydrated Moisture Mask and let it sit on my braids for about 5 to 10 minutes. Rinsed and applied the So Sexy Healthy & Hydrated Conditioner and rinsed. MINI REVIEW:: I’m a little indifferent to the SO Sexy products---while I feel they smell great and work well with my hair, I can’t say that they do anything spectacular. BUT after the Sulfur 8, I HAD to have me some hair smell good….as I said that stuff REEKS!!

Once my braids were air dried about 85-95%, I moisturized and sealed using Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 followed by and a mixture of Olive, Almond, and Castor oil (giving the coconut oil a rest for a while). I typically pay close attention to where I know the ends of MY actual hair stop in the braid when doing this--- ESPECIALLY after a wash. 

Long story short, I was able to use the sulfur, I washed my braids, and all is well in the smell department.

~S~

_Disclaimer: I'm also in the 2011 APL Challenge, so you might see double posts from me. I will try to help this where possible, but sometimes the information I want to share is relevant to both challenges. Hope this is okay._


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Jul 7, 2011)

I've wanted this half wig for the longest time and had to order it offline since it was never in my BSS! Just got it today...






...BUT all that hair was way too big for my tiny head. I guess...I'm just not a fan of huge hair! I've seen other divas pull it off effortlessly, but if I turn to the side and all I can see is hair, it's just too much curl for me so...

I cut it...A LOT! 











So what do you think? I'm certainly not a professional, but I think it turned out okay..lol

Oh yeah...since I'm natural, I have the hardest time blending my hair with any kind of weave or half wig because I'm super picky about the texture difference and whatnot, but I've started doing a cornrow along the edge of my hair and putting my halfwig right behind it. Then I put on a headband where they meet, and make sure my cornrow is smoothed down with Ecostyler gel, and it looks AMAZING! HHG!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 7, 2011)

^^I think this looks really cute


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 7, 2011)

Still wet bunning everyday and wrapping a wet n wavy track around my baby bunnytail


----------



## sarathu (Jul 7, 2011)

Slept with rollers last night and did like a half up half down thing. Getting braids monday.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 7, 2011)

Ladies i need some product advice.
I see so many shiny pulled back buns but no matter what product in put in my hair it dries dull looking.  Gels really dry my hair out so i'm looking for some kind of pomade i can use to slick my hair back - wet or dry.

Oh and no, i don't need to clarify and i deep condish alot, my hair is well moisturised but it needs some help in the shine department.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bublin:
Hmmmm... my hair gets pretty shiny with just gel alone. Have you tried applying the gel on damp/dry hair? My hair is definitely shinier when I use it on hair that isn't wet. I have no idea why. 
Other than that, when I slick my mom's back, her hair won't get as shiny, but I add some Donna Marie Coconut Glaze pomade on top and that adds a nice shine.
I know that pomade is starting to sell out, though, if it isn't already. 
One other thing you might want to try is  Uncle Funky's Daughter Glossy spray. I used that on some old mini-twists I did and it made them really shiny.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 7, 2011)

Ooh after seeing the reveals, I am sooo in!  Never hid my hair before so this will be interesting. I will alternate between bunning and corn rows. 

I'm currently between BSL & MBL and 3 inches from WL!  

I want to reveal WL hair in December. 

Thanks for the inspiration ladies. Off to post my starting pic


----------



## Bublin (Jul 7, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @Bublin:
> Hmmmm... my hair gets pretty shiny with just gel alone. Have you tried applying the gel on damp/dry hair? My hair is definitely shinier when I use it on hair that isn't wet. I have no idea why.
> Other than that, when I slick my mom's back, her hair won't get as shiny, but I add some Donna Marie Coconut Glaze pomade on top and that adds a nice shine.
> I know that pomade is starting to sell out, though, if it isn't already.
> One other thing you might want to try is Uncle Funky's Daughter Glossy spray. I used that on some old mini-twists I did and it made them really shiny.


 
Thanks hun.
I try gel on both wet and dry hair then tie it down for a good while.  Whilst i get it pretty slick it looks dull and dry and not at all shiny like yours.
Unfortunately i cannot get any of those products in the UK.
I know i need to try a pomade but all of the ones recommended here are not available in the UK.
I was just watching Youtube vids and some ladies are using good ole grease (Dax) to slick their hair back.


----------



## winona (Jul 7, 2011)

Bublin I too use gel (ecostyler or flax seed if I am not lazy)

I apply about 1oz to the entire perimeter of my Damp not wet or dry hair

So this is exactly what I do
Wash/CoWash
DC
Rinse
Apply Leave in and sealant
let hair dry mostly in banana clip bun
While it is still damp or just lightly rewet with water
Apply Gel and satin scarf to lay my hair down

Outcome soft shiny hair


----------



## pinkgreenmommie (Jul 7, 2011)

Im soooo in. I am currently wearing a sew-in so I will post my starting pics in 2 weeks when i take it out.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 7, 2011)

I shampooed and DC'd today. Tomorrow I will be able to do my wash n go.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 7, 2011)

Deep conditioning my twists now.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I will join this challenge.

I did my very first flexirod set on my hair today, and I am absolutely in love with it (and the fact that I don't have to pay $75 to do it  )

It hides my length (APL) so well. Keeps the hair off the shoulders. I will be doing wet sets until I can't take it anymore..and hopefully that will be in december


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Thanks hun.
> I try gel on both wet and dry hair then tie it down for a good while.  Whilst i get it pretty slick it looks dull and dry and not at all shiny like yours.
> Unfortunately i cannot get any of those products in the UK.
> I know i need to try a pomade but all of the ones recommended here are not available in the UK.
> I was just watching Youtube vids and some ladies are using good ole grease (Dax) to slick their hair back.



Try putting a layer of oil right on top of the gel. Maybe a ceramide oil. That might work!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jul 7, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Still wet bunning everyday and wrapping a wet n wavy track around my baby bunnytail



I love this  I will do my hair like this on vacation later this month. Well if I don't reset my hair by then.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 7, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> I love this  I will do my hair like this on vacation later this month. Well if I don't reset my hair by then.



Aww. Thanks!
It's so easy. Just pin it around in the morning.
I'll probably try some different hair with it at some point but I am expecting this track to last about 3 months before having to cut off another piece from the pack, so I think I'll be set with the two packs I have for a looong time until I start wearing my own wet bun.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jul 7, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Aww. Thanks!
> It's so easy. Just pin it around in the morning.
> I'll probably try some different hair with it at some point but I am expecting this track to last about 3 months before having to cut off another piece from the pack, so I think I'll be set with the two packs I have for a looong time until I start wearing my own wet bun.



Oh & you make me want dimples  

But I have some of my miami ripple hair I plan on using up  I'm just going to cut a nice chunk, wash it, condition it, etc. and plop it on my head. 

How are you pinning it on there?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 7, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> Oh & you make me want dimples
> 
> But I have some of my miami ripple hair I plan on using up  I'm just going to cut a nice chunk, wash it, condition it, etc. and plop it on my head.
> 
> How are you pinning it on there?



Oh, these dimples...  Lol.
Anyway, all I did was cut off maybe 18" or so worth of track from the pack. I washed it and conditioned it with VO5 to activate the curls (it's wet n wavy hair), detangled, and let it dry on a couple of skirt hangers.
Then all I do is bobby pin the track going around my natural ponytail (not right on my ponytail but around the base at my crown, and I make the circle wider than my ponytail... sorry... that's kind of confusing). I usually only use about 5-6 bobby pins. Then I just twist it around until it's all covered, stretch an elastic over it to hold it in place, and pin any spots I think need extra reinforcement. 
HTH!


----------



## nsmith30 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm currently wearing a sew in, that I'm already tired of.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Jul 8, 2011)

I would like to join since I'm always in sew-ins and wigs, while i grow my natural hair out, can't post a pic since its in a sew-in right now.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 8, 2011)

_ Well, still experimenting with buns. I need to spice it up though, something different than this regular twist and bun. It's kind of boring now. _


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 8, 2011)

Tomorrow is my wash day(hallelujah!) so I'm going to ATTEMPT to do some flat twists to hide under my wigs for the week.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm getting my hair braided tomorrow!!!  YaY!  I haven't had braids in 10 years.  I'm excited!


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 9, 2011)

Nothing really new but I did receive my new wig.  Right now I prefer wigs over weave since it's hot and I could always take it off as oppose to a weave in which I can't.


----------



## nerdography (Jul 9, 2011)

I've had my hair in twist for the last week, I'm still waiting on my wig to come from BHS. I ordered on Monday, so if 's not here by the time the mail comes I'm going to email them and ask the status.


----------



## mstrublvr (Jul 9, 2011)

Is it too late to join? I did a BC end of June and now have pigtail braids.  I plan on keeping it going on/off for next 2yrs. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jul 9, 2011)

Oiled the ends of my flexirod curls. I will do it again on Monday or tomorrow night if I please.

Set is starting to fluff a bit and get cuter :reddancer:

Wondering if I can make this set last the whole month


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 9, 2011)

Wearing a twist out for the weekend and then bunning all next week. Will deep condition next friday, then I want to do a new set of twists. I dont know when I will have time to do them though. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 9, 2011)

i ordered a bonnet drier and some bee mine serum i cant wait for it to get here so i can dc while in these braids i have washed them twice and i have about 1/4 in of new growth and they are a bit frizzy i want to redo them but they are so hard to get out if i can tuff it out for 3 weeks then i will get some kinky twist next


----------



## lexxi (Jul 9, 2011)

So I installed yesterday and I am going to redo the first few tracks for better blending
and btw sorry if you can tell whats mine and whats not, I was stupid and twisted my hair out of habit last night and had to be up early so I didnt fix it


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 10, 2011)

New Weave


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 10, 2011)

Great installs ladies! Looks great.


----------



## Saga (Jul 10, 2011)

Sew-In With a little out in the front corner


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 10, 2011)

I ordered nioxin hair vitamins I'm excited to try them. but I missed the mailman yesterday so have to pick them up from the post office Monday. Booo.

Eta: I was trying to add a pic of my current install but my phone is trippin i'll add it later when I get to a computer.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm still in the wet bun. I purchased the zury half wig in Sheeba to change it up a bit but lawd, it was a hot mess. It looked like I was being attacked by plastic hair. I tried to thin it and play with it to make it more natural looking like on you tube but after I cut it a bit I butchered it beyond wearability  This was a complete waste of 30 dollars...So I ordered Creta girl like Ms A Sunshine and one other wavy one...hopefully these work out. (And these two were cheaper than my local store here)


----------



## pringe (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry, I placed my pics in the pix thread.


----------



## inneedofhelptx (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm definitely signing up again. I can't wait to see our amazing progress at the end. My hair is currently resting from it's last install of braids, but I will be getting my hair rebraided this Saturday. 

God Bless all the ladies!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 11, 2011)

Went out of town this weekend and cowashed with Tresemme Naturals every single day, didn't seal, threw some gel on and went. OMG. My hair feels AMAZING! There are like NO SSKs! I don't know where they went but I am definitely doing this from now on!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 12, 2011)

My scalp is feeling better, 4 days into my weave and I finally greased my scalp with Dr. Miracles Spot Treatment and Olive Oil.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 12, 2011)

still in braids and im trying to make them last until the end of August or the beginning of September


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 12, 2011)

This phony bun I'm wearing is the business!

Looks professional: check
Easy to install/uninstall: check
Boost in confidence: check!

I just wish it had a deeper pocket so I could baggie with it. My ends won't respond to moisturizing without two days of baggie   I had a braided one with a huge pocket, but I gave it to my mom. 

Maybe I'll use the sweet roll one next week... It's time to switch it up a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 12, 2011)

My hair is still in twists. I think it's been three weeks now...


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 12, 2011)

Did a tea rinse ealier and will not DC for 4 hours . I will air dry it then roll it up in a bun. Im liking my new length its much easier to handle..


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 12, 2011)

Got my hair cornrowed on Sunday to wear under my wigs. Hopefully I can keep these in for 3 weeks then have them redone. Planning on doing this until the end of the year but we will see.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm wearing a wash and go puff today.. It's suppose to be 103 so definately no wig


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 12, 2011)

I finally renewed my membership just so I could join this challenge. I hide my hair everyday anyway. I normally bun or wear wigs. I'm going to braid it this weekend if I can talk myself into doing it.


----------



## princessdi (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm in.  I've been hiding my hair most of the year anyway, so why not.  Can't wait for the big reveal -- December 31st!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 12, 2011)

Still bunning, but I think I'm going to wash and twist on thursday since I have the day off instead of waiting for the weekend. I'm going to try to do a good job on this set so I can leave them in for a few weeks.


Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wore a WNG in a hair zing today, but will probably keep it back in a bun for the rest of the month. I'm so loving daily cowashing. I should have done this months ago.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jul 12, 2011)

Noticed a little knot on the end of one of my rod spirals..

Not sure why, but I might be doing these sets closer together. Lord knows I can't stomach a setback


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 12, 2011)

I've just noticed that I've added A LOT of new things to my regimen (or lack of one) at once. Since I started the protective style challenge I have started to sleep in a satin bonet, take Nioxin 2x a day along with a Biotin supplement, and perform nightly scalp massges w/ a bit of olive oil....

At the end of the challenge I won't know what new thing helped me attain the most growth. Ah well, it is better that my old routine...sleep with my hair out on a cotton pillow case and spray with a mix of water and olive oil in the morning (bad I know). 

I have always co-washed but my hair would still get really dry and crispy feeling...all this new stuff seems to really be working by the feel of my hair.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 13, 2011)

My protective style is my avatar


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 13, 2011)

Got my braids in and will try to keep them in for 2 months.


----------



## PracticallyMe (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm wigging it up still. Keeping my hair braided in two braids underneath the wigs and moisturizing with my conditioning moisturizer spray daily. I'm doing a conditioner wash once a week.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just took my kinky twists out on Monday....I will be wigging it or getting a weave until the next braid install.


----------



## MsLadyJ (Jul 14, 2011)

I would like to join the challenge. I'm a week late but that should be okay right? I'm ready for the challenge


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 14, 2011)

made a new wig and still hiding my hair


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking for youtubes videos on just washing my weave hair, instead of my scalp. My tracks are sew-in and they are hard to get in between.


----------



## sarathu (Jul 14, 2011)

Got my braids monday and I'm hoping they will last a month. I think I have a really good plan I'm anxious for December.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm still hanging in there... Wearing a bun daily, also take the bun down in the evenings to moisturize then re-bun...


----------



## tngirl22 (Jul 14, 2011)

Still hiding my hair! Got a new half wig today


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 14, 2011)

Still hiding my hair in pinned up twists. I'm being more diligent with my moisturizing and sealing routine. I just bought a steamer in hopes of better results!


----------



## winona (Jul 14, 2011)

Tonight I will be washing, dcing, and cornrowing in preparation for my crochet braid install tomorrow


----------



## mzbrown (Jul 14, 2011)

I think it looks great! It looks very natural.


----------



## mzbrown (Jul 14, 2011)

Mane.Attraction said:


> I've wanted this half wig for the longest time and had to order it offline since it was never in my BSS! Just got it today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I think it looks great! It looks very natural.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jul 14, 2011)

Im new....and im late! But count me in! Im getting my hair done this Saturday.


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 14, 2011)

Well  I was washed my hair for the first time since getting the sew in.  I don't intend on washing for another two weeks. So far so good. I just need to spray my braid spray in and Im good to go.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jul 14, 2011)

Im new....and im late!!! But count me in! Im getting my hair done on Saturday.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 15, 2011)

Last night I DC'd with Aubrey organics GPB. Rinsed and detangled in the shower in 4 sections. Sprayed hair with eqyss avocado mist and added giovanni direct leave in. Braided my hair in plaits, sealed with EVCO, added rollers on my ends. Silk scarf around my edges. And put on my satin bonnet. This was going to be a braid out but my hair was still a lil damp this morning. My hair feels sooo healthy and moisturized.


----------



## winona (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## nerdography (Jul 15, 2011)

I've had my twist for two weeks now and they've held up. I'm taking them down when I get home tonight and washing my hair and bunning.


----------



## bellebebe (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm mainly focusing on the health of my hair right now. I'm doing great so far; I have been co/washing 1/wk and shampooing 1/wk as well as black tea rinsing. I have waaaay less breakage and my hair feels so strong. I did a protein treatment at the end of June and will do another one on Aug 3rd before I install my Senegalese twists. I cannot wait, because that's when I will seriously be hiding my hair until Dec. I can sooo do this and cannot wait to see results.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 15, 2011)

I wore a braidout today and it got rained on. It was cute though. Never did get around to doing those twists though. I haven't washed or d/c'd either. Oh well.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am going to try a flat twist-out tonight. This will be like my 3rd or 4th time trying. They never come out well but I am hoping for the best since I want to wear my hair down on Sunday. I need to test it out first to make sure I'm not looking all kinds of set up for church.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 15, 2011)

HEY LADIES! Just dropping by and wishing all of you well on your HYH Challenge. I sat this one out but still hiding and cheering you on from the sideline.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 15, 2011)

Sad to say that I have not been hiding my hair well. Every other week it is down due to events going on right now. I promise to keep it hidden after I come back from TX next week. I have to show off the progress made. Oh and one more time for the beginning of the semester for classes.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 16, 2011)

I have braids in for a braidout but I'm working this weekend so I just put them up in a clip. I finally washed this morning. I'll do an overnight d/c tonight. Not sure what I'm going to do to it for next week. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 16, 2011)

Going to put in a set of mini braids and see how long I can keep them in for.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 16, 2011)

I really need to redo these twists. Between moisturizing, sealing, and my sulfur mix, my twists look busted already! I guess I'll wait until my steamer gets here.


----------



## ProfectivGirl (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola chicas!! Im so excited I just did the BC today so I can officially hide my hair without interruption for the rest of this challenge! I'll be wearing half wigs with a headband til my hair gets longer then will switch to braids or kinky twists for the rest of the time. HHJ ladies!


Sent from My Android


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Just combed out my rod set from a little over a week ago.

This time I will be using end papers, to help with smoothing.


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 16, 2011)

winona, your crochet braids are so cute!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 16, 2011)

Didn't get around to the twist out because I got tired. Lol.
I wore two ponytail puffs. I think I will try it on Monday.
Curlybeauty: What color rods are you using? I am thinking of doing either a rod set or Curlformers some time in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 16, 2011)

"Redid" my cornrows straight back last night.  Used Enso Naturals Blue Malva & Wildflower Honey Anti-Breakage Lotion.  Me likey.  Still hiding under AMA.  Everyone loves it.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Didn't get around to the twist out because I got tired. Lol.
> I wore two ponytail puffs. I think I will try it on Monday.
> Curlybeauty: What color rods are you using? I am thinking of doing either a rod set or Curlformers some time in the upcoming weeks.



I have a mix between the orange and the grey rods. I also have some purple rods too. Not with me, but there are somewhere.

I don't notice much of a difference in curl diameter, because I roll the hair so taut on the roller, it all looks the same. Not that you asked 

And I want more of the orange rods  perfect size IMO


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 16, 2011)

I love my braids they're so convenient its been 2 weeks since they were installed and i have a 1/2 inch of growth already thanks to my sulphur mix


----------



## shespoison (Jul 16, 2011)

Im so in! I took out one of my twist so I have some frame of reference...why not?? I have been PSing since January anyway


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jul 16, 2011)

Still rolling along - in braids for another three weeks.  Then (if its not TOO hot) I will be back in a wig.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 17, 2011)

Doing great here. No one has seen my ends for almost a month! ::


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saga (Jul 17, 2011)

Just finished my first week of having a sew-in! I washed my hair last night with diluted shampoo and conditioner to properly cleanse the braids. Then after towel drying my weave, I spay African pride and spread Infusium 23 liberally all around the base of the weave and on the hair itself. I used a blow dryer to bring the limp wet-dog looking weave back to it's soft fluff glory. I also used a blow dryer to make sure my cornrows weren't wet. No point in having a good looking weave if there's mildew growing on ur scalp!


----------



## sarathu (Jul 18, 2011)

I just loooove the hiding so far. I was getting a little stressed out with worrying and bothering my hair so this is great.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 19, 2011)

keeping my fingers crossed because im trying to keep these braids in until the end of August


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jul 19, 2011)

Man, I totally forgot about this thread SMH I have been co-washing 5-6x/week...that is pretty much it  When it cools down, I'll be busting out the crochet braids and wigs


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok so I've been wearing these plaits since thrusday and I'm already tired of them. This style is cute and easy, but I need something else, See this is why I wear weaves because unless its weaved up its too hard to contain my "Hand in Hair disease". lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 19, 2011)

I've still been doing ordinary wash n go puffs. But I've graduated to adding 2 more bright colored headbands to give me the double headband look

That's all I've been doing besides the twists had in last week.


----------



## skraprchik (Jul 19, 2011)

Last week's wash-n-goes resulted in some ridiculous tangles, so I did a braid out on Friday.  I'm still rockin that and I think I'll re-braid tonight.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 19, 2011)

I wore my hair today and yesterday in two french braids pinned up in the back


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm still hanging in there and it seems like I've had great retention and growth since I've started. It is probably a combination of the Nioxin vitamins and the protective styling. At work I stick with wet bunning and then I switch to my new homie (yes I said homie ) Creta Girl for my grown n sexy  look on the weekends. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 20, 2011)

I took my braids out and have been bunning for the past two days. Still haven't gotten around to d/c-ing. I've been busy, but I need to do it this week. I plan to continue bunning for the rest of the week and this weekend.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## ojemba (Jul 20, 2011)

3 weeks into my briads 3 more weeks to go. I'v gotten some good growth thus far. I already have my next braid appointment set up for a week after I take out this set.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm rocking two pigtail ponytails today. I used a curlformer to curl the ends.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 21, 2011)

^^ I just did that tonight!


----------



## winona (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been wet bunning like crazy bc I am soo lazy and it is HOT in TX.  On Fridays I try to do something different so I can enjoy my hair while still semi-protected.  This week I will be doing wide curlformers


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 21, 2011)

Ugh! Ten more days until these crochet braids come out!!

I absolutely hate the style (I still get compliments which is really confusing), but I vowed not to take them out until a month had passed.

I will take these out, wash cornrows with a cleansing conditioner, deep condition, rinse, air dry, and finally put a different style in.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 21, 2011)

Currently DC'ing w/heat using Aubrey Organics GPB.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 21, 2011)

Braids are almost a week old and still going strong. I'm very surprised!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 22, 2011)

Four weeks post and still Psing   Im thinking of doing the C & G again. I thought the shedding was a lot but  I have been collecting every single hair that I shed the last two months and realized the amount was the same.  When I’m 6 weeks post I might install individual braids and keep them for 6-8 weeks. Anyway that’s me thinking aloud and only time will tell.


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2011)

*Duuude. This weave has my scalp itching sooo bad. Probably because I'm sweating so much running behind these kids at my job >.<
I might have to up the frequency of my washes to two times a week...idk.
My wash day is tomorrow tho, so I'll wait it out. *


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 22, 2011)

Took my cornrows out. I had them in for 3 weeks. They actually could've gone on for another week or two. The lady who braided my hair did a very good job. I know where to go from now on.

I have my hair in this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDU8sBKlDog&feature=related style at the moment. Will be wearing it for about a week until I get my hair put in Senegalese twists.


----------



## Soquin (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been wearing hats lately. The soft cotton kind. Plus they look cute too! But underneath that hat, you better believe I place a satin scarf over my head (leaving a swoop out) and simply use Bobby pins to hold everything together. And the beauty is that no one can see my satin scarf. It definitely helps me stay out of my hair and is very low maintenance. However, after wearing it for a few consecutive days I get burned out and just want to see my hair. But I'm thinking about buying a hat in every color, and keep my hair platted and wrapped in a satin scarf.... If I can manage. I would wear a wig but I'm not a big fan of weave. I think it looks good on others but not on me.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm still wet bunning too. At work they say I'm giving off a teacher/ librarian vibe so I can't wait until the big reveal. I'm also noticing some growth/retention so I'm really pleased so far.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using SPH-M910


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 22, 2011)

Im baggy bunning. Covered the bun with a black knee high (got this style from Chicoro)


----------



## Shananyganz (Jul 22, 2011)

*CHECKING IN!!*

So...I decided to keep my braids past the two month mark (originally installed May 21st)---I washed, deep conditioned (my entire head), and rebraided the front section, side edges, and nape last Thursday (July 14th). 

My plans are to keep these braids another 3 weeks...take them out and do a really good wash, deep condition and protein treatment. Then install a sew-in and small braids (in the front) for an upcoming trip.

We shall see cause I am really loving the EASE of my braids right now. I have confirmed that I have grown an inch since May!! YAY!!!

~S~


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been alternating between wash n gos, buns and puffs. Today I did a wash and go, but it's so humid outside, I'm afraid I look like a chia pet.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm still taking out these twists. I told myself to take my time and not rip through my hair; so, for once, I actually did it.

I will finally do my first steam treatment tonight with Aubrey GPB and follow up with Aubrey HSR.

I will bun with a piece covering my ends.


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Jul 23, 2011)

I just got Outre's Nene halfwig....I cut 5 inches off of her though! Let me know what you think....


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 23, 2011)

I finally d/c'd today. I put on a hat and left it in my hair for the whole day. I still haven't rinsed it out. I'm so lazy, lol.

I'm taking these cornrows out tomorrow, but I haven't decided what to do to my hair for the rest of the week.  My anniversary is on Thursday, so I'm thinking of doing some kind of curly set.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 23, 2011)

Mane.Attraction said:


> I just got Outre's Nene halfwig....I cut 5 inches off of her though! Let me know what you think....



Looks gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, still rocking my phony ponies and buns. Still thinking what my hairstyle will be for the wedding...

My hair is feeling thicker (yay!) and by the end of the day the edges are poofy, meaning NG!  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sarathu (Jul 23, 2011)

Mane.Attraction said:


> I just got Outre's Nene halfwig....I cut 5 inches off of her though! Let me know what you think....



I love this! Where did you get it?


----------



## 1stladyv (Jul 24, 2011)

Mane.Attraction said:


> I just got Outre's Nene halfwig....I cut 5 inches off of her though! Let me know what you think....




I love the Nene wig. I wanted to buy it but it was too long. I like what you've done with it.

Sent from my HTC EVO


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jul 24, 2011)

So tempted to flat iron my hair, but I will be good for now.

I blew my hair out lightly after air drying. I will do a ginormous bun on the top of my head with a cute flat ironed bang in the front.

I've been envisioning this style for a month or so now. Therefore, I shall flood this thread and a few others with pics when I pull this style off..


----------



## EbbonyTx (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I Doubt I Can Actually Keep Up With All The Checkins B/C of School & Home Life But My Hair Will Be Hidden With Cornrows Under Wigs (Now) Or Senegalese / Kinky Twists Till December.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 24, 2011)

Today I'll either bun my hair, or make a braided side ponytail with Marley extension hair. Hopefully the SO won't look at me funny, since he's never seen me wear my hair either of those ways before. LOL


----------



## JessieLeleB (Jul 24, 2011)

I flatironed my hair last week to do a length check, took pic will post later, wont do that again till nov for my bday, its braided up and under a wig right now! I love hiding my hair, no one knows whats going on to my hair but me!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 24, 2011)

Curlybeauty I'm fighting the straightening bug too! But it is so hot right now so I'm scared to look like a poof ball


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm Still Wiggin' it Daily M-F.  Weekends I wear my hair out.  It's been a hot summer, and I've been relying heavily on Hair Spritz and Moisturizers under my Durag & Wig.

So Far so good tho'.


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Jul 24, 2011)

sarathu I got it from my local BSS, but I'm sure you can get it online! I just did a Google shopping search and here's what I came up with! Check it out


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey ladies! I got a coil out & red rinse on Friday...unfortunately the red is too deep, so you can't really see it  I'm not ready to truly color my hair yet! I think I wanna get closer to my hair goal before I do anything like that


----------



## sarathu (Jul 25, 2011)

Mane.Attraction said:


> sarathu I got it from my local BSS, but I'm sure you can get it online! I just did a Google shopping search and here's what I came up with! Check it out



Mane.Attraction 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 25, 2011)

Just wondering if wash-n-go's are considered "hiding" the hair? I am finally able to get this hair to curl up (14 months post) and I'm so loving the way it looks


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm stil wet bunning but I think I will be relying more on two strand twists. After 2 weeks of wet bunning and co washing I noticed LOTS of tangles and knots when I took it down  and put it in two strand twists. I've seen some ladies bun with the twists, but I have not quite figured out how to do that...any ideas?  I'm not sure if just the ponytail part is twisted or if it is the whole head before forming the bun. Regardless, anything is better than the detangling session I had yesterday.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 26, 2011)

still in braids until the end of August


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 26, 2011)

Did a top knot bun today. Edges slicked down with my homemade gel(Chicoro's recipe)


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ijanei- I believe w n g's are considered hiding. If not, then I haven't been in this challenge this round bc that is 90% of what I do  I only have 5.5 to 6.5 inches of hair, so my styling options are limited 

mEmYSELFaNDj- Pictures please


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 26, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 Lol its really nothing special looking. Hehe but when I get home I'll post a pic


----------



## Burbujas (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally took out my month old cornrows. I washed my hair and DC'ed overnight with some HSR and my hair feels soooo soft right now . I will let it be free for couple of days and then cornrow it back up on Saturday.


----------



## mzbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been in a bun for weeks, but changed it up this week to a phony pony.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 26, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 is that a wash n go in ur avi? if so, it's pretty...how did you define your curls like that?


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 27, 2011)

Still bunning on damp hair. I want box braids with extensions to protect my ends but I'm soooooo paranoid. LOL!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been bunning lately.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 27, 2011)

Last night I DC'ed with AO HSR with heat for 40minutes but then I left it on my hair over night with a plastic cap because I was too tired to rinse it out, knowing I wouldnt have time to do my hair in the morning. So here I am this morning at work still with my AO HSR in my hair in a high ponytail with my hair hanging down curly. Luckily, its not all white looking. lol


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 27, 2011)

Last night I did a really quick jumbo flexi rod set. I'm talking super quick, grab and roll, no product, no detangling, nothing. I just wanted to see what would happen if I rolled my hair while it was dry. It turned out ok. Makes for a nice stretched bun. I think I'll do it again to stretch my hair before flat ironing. Next time I'll at least detangle first, lol.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm using a pass today. It's my birthday! 

Very successful flat iron session! My hair is straight, sleek, and shiny. And the little selftrim (my first one) makes it look even healthier! It's still waaaay thinner than I'd like, but it's less see through and the ends look less chewed. 

Ok, I know, the proof is in the pudding...
Starting pic







Post flat iron and trim




A little clumpy because of all the serum I used...





really wish I could take better phone pics





After today... Back to bunning, maybe a half wig for a self bday present?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sarathu (Jul 27, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> I'm using a pass today. It's my birthday!
> 
> Very successful flat iron session! My hair is straight, sleek, and shiny. And the little selftrim (my first one) makes it look even healthier! It's still waaaay thinner than I'd like, but it's less see through and the ends look less chewed.
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday! Your hair looks really pretty!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm about to die of bun boredom but I'm too lazy to dye my hair to wear my wigs. Yep, shameful. I did find out today that my hair pretended to like the cheap stuff but is in love w/Paul Mitchell. I thought my hair got over its love affair but obviously not. I washed with what I had and I had not breakage and minimal shedding. I'm pissed b/c that crap is expensive. I'm about to order the Nexxus ProMend in a few. Ugh

sarathu- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you enjoyed your day!


----------



## sarathu (Jul 27, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I'm about to die of bun boredom but I'm too lazy to dye my hair to wear my wigs. Yep, shameful. I did find out today that my hair pretended to like the cheap stuff but is in love w/Paul Mitchell. I thought my hair got over its love affair but obviously not. I washed with what I had and I had not breakage and minimal shedding. I'm pissed b/c that crap is expensive. I'm about to order the Nexxus ProMend in a few. Ugh
> 
> sarathu- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you enjoyed your day!



Ms. Tiki 
Oh thanks but it's not my birthday it's
Anakinsmomma's birthday and I was just saying it to her. Lol thank you though!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL Oops...embarrassing!!! I'm going to sit in the corner and be quiet now


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 28, 2011)

5 weeks post.. still bunning my hair. I due for a hard protein treatment next week, then im gonna hide this hair of mine for 6-8 weeks.. I hope to gain some thickness and hopefully be full SL by then.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 28, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Happy Birthday! Your hair looks really pretty!



Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 28, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> LOL Oops...embarrassing!!! I'm going to sit in the corner and be quiet now



Lol! No reason, made me giggle. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 28, 2011)

Baggy bunning yet again.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 28, 2011)

Still in my two strand twists. I just grabbed sections of hair and twisted with Mixed Silk (by Silk Elements). I've had these in for 1 week and I will probably keep them in for 1 more. At night I sleep in a satin scarf and in the morning I shake and go. Even though I love the look and the ease of my wet bun, I think there will be far less tangles when I take these down.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2011)

kiminprogress said:


> Still in my two strand twists. I just grabbed sections of hair and twisted with Mixed Silk (by Silk Elements). I've had these in for 1 week and I will probably keep them in for 1 more. At night I sleep in a satin scarf and in the morning I shake and go. Even though I love the look and the ease of my wet bun, I think there will be far less tangles when I take these down.
> 
> View attachment 120939


 
SUPER CUTE!!!!  Did you use MS leave in for the twists?


----------



## bellebebe (Jul 30, 2011)

I finally got my twists done 2 days ago. I'm already 5 weeks post relaxer, and will be stretching for 6 more months. These twists will make things sooo much easier. I have, however, constructed a very good regie for my stretch.
I cannot wait to see my results in Dec.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jul 30, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> SUPER CUTE!!!!  Did you use MS leave in for the twists?


 

Thanks, I used the leave in kind and I did the twists on dry/ damp hair from bunning. I think I will retwist after I take these down.  Absolutly no stress on my edges unlike with bunning.


----------



## skraprchik (Jul 30, 2011)

I put in mini-twists with flat twists in the front.  Hopefully they'll make it 2 weeks. I have a bad habit of re-doing my hair often.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2011)

Installed another set of Celie braids. Gonna keep this going for at least the rest of the summer.


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 30, 2011)

Hiding under a new wig (Chelsea).  Hoping to go through August with this one.  Pic is my new avi.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 30, 2011)

bellebebe said:


> I finally got my twists done 2 days ago. I'm already 5 weeks post relaxer, and will be stretching for 6 more months. These twists will make things sooo much easier. I have, however, constructed a very good regie for my stretch.
> I cannot wait to see my results in Dec.


Very very nice bellebebe


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 30, 2011)

Pre-pooing with aloe + coconut oil. Trying to decide how to style for the week - big braids? small braids? bantu knot set? flexi rod set? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm gonna try a jumbo coil-out tomorrow and see how it turns out.
Starting to get a little bored of the buns and I think they might be causing a little bit of breakage, especially since I haven't been able to move them around too much due to the length of my hair, but I am still loving daily cowashing.
I think I am going to try to find another style that I can wear that I can alternate with the buns that doesn't cause much tension. My hair is still at a weird length for a lot of updos but I need to figure something out or start braiding my hair or something every night since I think sleeping on the buns might be part of the problem as well.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 31, 2011)

I attempted some medium sized box braids last night, but they did not come out right at all. I should have been looking in the mirror while I did them. I did the whole front before I realized it wasn't gonna work out. Now I'm trying to decide if I want to try to redo them, or just take them out and try something else.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 31, 2011)

I seem to having some breakage in the front. I'm not sure if that's from pulling my hair back for buns or what.. any suggestions on some styles that are gentle to the front part of the hair?


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 31, 2011)

Checking in!  Still in my sew in and its been 4 weeks, 8 more to go.


----------



## inneedofhelptx (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm just checking in. I'm in my usual microbraids.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 31, 2011)

Everybody is doing so well already!! That's awesome. Are there any new PS's that have caught your eye that you might try out??


----------



## Saga (Jul 31, 2011)

After this I'm probably not gonna weave it up for a while bcuz this thing is so high-maintenance -_-. Oh well, I got about 3 more weeks till take down so we'll see what happens. Ima wear my hair down for a lil while then do some jumbo box braids.


----------



## skraprchik (Aug 1, 2011)

I realized this weekend that I need some protective hair style ideas so that I won't be tempted to go the wash-n-go route so often.  I'm getting bored with my hair.  I spent the weekend collecting YouTube tutorials and putting them together into a playlist.  I've got one every 2 weeks for a year, so that should keep me in protective styles for at least that long. Maybe I'll be able to reach APL by this time next year that way.  Here's my playlist.  Anyone else have a similar list?


----------



## lexxi (Aug 1, 2011)

Update time I went almost four weeks  with my sew in and I just reinstalled Saturday for my trip I plan to keep this in til the end of August hopefully.


----------



## winona (Aug 1, 2011)

I have manipulating my hair a little too much lately with wet buns.  So this weekend I decided to do cornrows leading to twists.  I will keep this in for at least a week and reevaluate my hair.  If it still looks cute I will leave it in longer otherwise I will take down and repeat this style


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 1, 2011)

This is my southern tease bun from yesterday. I used my Goody Flex 8 barrette, I love this thing. And this style is definitely turning into one of my favs.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 1, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj  OMG!! I am speechless.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 1, 2011)

My curly weave is getting jacked up. Friday will make 4 weeks, but I'm taking it down tonight do a protein treatment before I get it flat-ironed on Wednesday morning. After I wear it down I will be thinking about my new install for when school starts back.


----------



## mzbrown (Aug 2, 2011)

Checking In: I did my phony pony for four days, then a half wig for four days. Yesterday I unbraided my cornrows I was wearing under my half wig and it turned out to be a really cute braid out. I think I'm going to experiment with braidouts for this next week, while trying my hand at making a wig.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey ladies  I'm still doing daily wash n go's, with the occasional coil out...I need to figure out a way to mix it up! Any style ideas for natural 4a hair that is 5.5-6.5 inches long?  Such an awkward length bc I can't bun or do nice up dos, but my curly fro is starting to look uneven and not as cute as before when I first BC'ed a couple months ago


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 4, 2011)

Did a high bun using a banana clip and a couple bobby pins


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 4, 2011)

Back in my weave. Hoping to keep this one for 3 months. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 4, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj WOW!  Beautiful hair and buns!

I'm still bunning. Learning from the bun gurus here.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 4, 2011)

glamazon386 said:


> Back in my weave. Hoping to keep this one for 3 months. We'll see how it goes.


 I'm loving doing my buns right now, but as soon as im tired of them I'll be weaving it up like you for 3months, I love the surprise when you take it down and see how much your hair has grown after being hidden for that long. I probably would weave it up right now but I'm too lazy to braid down my hair.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Aug 4, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Everybody is doing so well already!! That's awesome. Are there any new PS's that have caught your eye that you might try out??


 
Im gonna try a half-wig tomorrow night for my bachelorette party! I chickened out and got a straight style instead of a curly one, so I'll either have to rollerset or flatiron the front. So silly of me, if I got a curly one I coulda just used flexirods....nuts:


----------



## winona (Aug 4, 2011)

I feel like  I left me hair alone for 5 straight days I got it in a CoWashed high bun now  I will redo Sat or Super early Sunday morning because I want to look super cute for my 7th year Wedding Anniversary  He really liked my curlformer set maybe that is what I will do.


----------



## nerdography (Aug 4, 2011)

I had my hair in twist for three weeks, then wore a twist of for a week. And this week I've been doing high buns. I'm debating doing box braids over the weekend, but I'm feeling lazy so I might stick to the high buns.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have been wearing my hair in a banana clip with the ends flexi rod this week. I will be getting a sew in weave next weekend. I will be stretching my texlax to about 18wks since I am 6wks post and will keep my weave in 3mths.


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm still hiding my hair 

I'm taking a pass on Saturday... Doing my relaxer after 18 1/2 weeks post relaxer.. yay me


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 5, 2011)

On sunday I will be installing rope twist braids with afro curl ends....for a natural 2 strand twist look ￼ ￼!! I've rested my hair for 3 weeks now, hiding my length with twists.

In preparation for the braids, on Saturday night I will shampoo with CON, protein treatment (mild - giovanni nutrafix), moisture deep condish with AOHSR coated with castor, then do an oil rinse with castor, rinse that out with one of my BFH condishes. Airdry then M&S and twist in sections.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am unofficially in this challenge. I made a ton of progress in the last HYH challenge but think I just want to cheer you guys on this time


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 5, 2011)

winona said:


> I feel like  I left me hair alone for 5 straight days I got it in a CoWashed high bun now I will redo Sat or Super early Sunday morning because I want to look super cute for my 7th year Wedding Anniversary He really liked my curlformer set maybe that is what I will do.


 
Congrats on 5 days straight, please believe I know how hard that is to do.


----------



## Shananyganz (Aug 5, 2011)

CHECKING IN!!

So..uhm... Sunday took my braids out (R.I.P....loved those things!!)---it took a minute because I wanted to make sure I removed all of the shed hair. As I finished a section I braided into one big braid. On Monday I did a REALLY good wash and treatment as follows::

- Pre-pooed with Vo5 Tea Therapy to detangle my hair. Most of my hair had been braided for 2 months straight... and even though I detangled as I removed the extension hair...I was NOT trying to play.
- Washed with Giovanni Clarifying Shampoo followed by Nourish Spa Shampoo
-Applied Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor focusing on my ends and rinsed with lukewarm water after 5 minutes
- Deep Conditioned with ORS Replenishing pack for 3 hours (covered twisted hair with plastic cap and then wrapped my towel around my head
- Followed my DC with Nourish Spa Conditioner and rinsed with cold water
- To finish, I detangled a little further, moisturized with Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and sealed with a mixture of almond, olive, and castor oil and air dried.

I didn't touch my hair until Wednesday evening at which time I placed it in a bun...

Not sure what's next...

~S~


----------



## Adonia1987 (Aug 5, 2011)

Now that my hair is longer it is so easy to maintain. I have been co-washing once a week, and washing once a week. Then I do a wet bun, and twist the ends. During the week I add accessories to go to work. I am loving this! Still hiding!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 5, 2011)

braids still in for 1 month so far and god knows this jammy grew i refuse to take it down it will be in until the end of the month


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 5, 2011)

Sitting under the dryer right now, doing a curlformer set. I'll post pics later or sometime tomorrow. This is only my second time using these, the first time they came out nice so hopefully I get the same kind of results.


----------



## skraprchik (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, my twist didn't make it two weeks, but not because it didn't look fine.  I just really need to stick to my Friday wash day schedule.  I can't do the itchies. Even though my scalp wasn't particularly dirty, when it starts to itch I'm ready to wash. I did my prepoo-wash-dc-air dry thing.  Then I blew it out with the cool setting and put in another PS.

The longer it gets, the easier it becomes for me to take care of and keep in protective styles.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 6, 2011)

Still hiding. I'm in cornrows right now. I was planning to take them out for a braid out but we're going to the beach today so I guess I'll leave them in.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 6, 2011)

Curlformer set


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^Gorgeous!

Sent from my DROID PRO using DROID PRO


----------



## Saga (Aug 8, 2011)

So I took my sew-in down after 28 days, this is the amount of growth I received:
*
July 8th 2011*: Before Sew-In





*
August 8 2011*: After Sew-In













*The Experience:*
This was one of the most high-maintenance PSes I've ever done probably. It took so much effort to moisturize the braids beneath the weave and wash it and blow dry it and blahblahblah. It also isnt the smartest PS for the summer time, but I already knew that which is why i opted for a very short weave. I used to C&G method to moisturize my braids beneath the weave-a combination of Infusium 23 and African Pride Braid Spray in a spray bottle added generously to each cornrow. I washed my braid once a week with diluted shampoo ( switched between Herbal Essence Hello Hydration Shampoo and Suave Coconut Shampoo). I Also conditioned my braids whenever I felt necessary. 


*The Take Down*
I'm not sure how much growth I received in inches, but from what i can tell from the pictures it's much more than i usually get! I'm am going to continue using the C&G method to moisturize while in my braids, but I am going to add more into the mixture next time by including Sulfur and Hot Six Oil. I received about 4x more shedding than I have ever received with any other protective style. The amount of hair left on the floor after i detangled made my room look like the equivalent of a barber shop. I took the hair out on the 5th, overnight dced my braids w/Suave Coconut, then detangled in the morning. After detangling i twisted my hair into sections and washed using Tresemme Naturals Moisture Rich shampoo. I wash at least two times, trying tot focus on my scalp which had a lot of buildup. After the shampoo my hair felt pretty stripped. I was gonna DC with Silicon Mix but didn't have time so instead I just took down each twist then individually moisturized and sealed with HE LTR Leave in and Hot Six Oil Then let it airdry. The results were super soft hair for pretty much the whole day .

I may revisit weaves in the winter, but not anytime soon...waaay too much maintenace than I had patience for. Hopefully I can pick up more tips and advice on how to make the experience much easier. I also got a lot less build up form the sew-in than I usually do from my Box Braids and Braids w/extensions.



Not sure what PS to do next. Will update so...until then


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 8, 2011)

I had my mom redo my cornrows for me today, so I'll probably leave them in all week and then wash on Friday or Saturday.

I ordered two flexi8s that came in the mail today. I really like them. I got one large one for when I want wear my hair half up, and one mega for my buns and updos. I used the large one today to put my cornrows in a ponytail and I love it! It's dresses up an otherwise boring do, and I don't have to worry about it putting any stress on my hair. I'm sure I'll end up ordering more.


----------



## kiminprogress (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm still hiding my hair too.  I am in my second set of two strand twists and I really like this style.  The first set lasted two weeks and so far I've had these one week.  Other than the two days I wore a twist out before co washing I'v been low manipulation all the way.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 9, 2011)

4Th day curlformer hair. I pinned the sides back with good hair days pins(one of my new fav hair tools)
I think its holding up pretty well. I will definitely be wearing this set for the rest of the week.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 9, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj- Your hair is gorgeous! Very pretty  How do you get your curls to last so long?!?!



mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> 4Th day curlformer hair. I pinned the sides back with good hair days pins(one of my new fav hair tools)
> I think its holding up pretty well. I will definitely be wearing this set for the rest of the week.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 9, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @mEmYSELFaNDj- Your hair is gorgeous! Very pretty  How do you get your curls to last so long?!?!


 Thank you. At night I wear a satin scarf, it kind has a pocket that hangs down in the back and holds your hair(hope that makes sense, i tired to find a pic online, but i couldnt, I can post a pic of mine later) 

Anyways I use that scarf and do something similiar to the pineapple without the use of an elastic band though. So instead of having that pocket part in the back of my head I position it on the top of my head and push all my curls upwards into the pocket part of the scarf. This ensures that when im sleeping if I smush the curls it will only be the ones on the sides and the nape area. The curls that everyone sees when I take it down are on the top and the crown and those are completely in tact. 

OMG I hope that makes sense. If not I can post pics later when I get home. HTH


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm bunning today.  I've actually been taking my vitamins consecutively for a week and a half (that's a big deal for me). I'm hoping to see some good results. I only wish I didn't have to touch it every day. I wish I had braids.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm wearing a bun and plan on wearing it until this weekend


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 10, 2011)

Did a coil out on Saturday and wore it until today...I like having uniform curls  I washed/conditioned today, so I will be back to rocking wash n gos until further notice


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 10, 2011)

Just redid my twists and I think I will be able to make it till the end of the year. I hope by then, my hair will be long enough to bun. It will be a year's post my second BC!  This is the longest I've been natural.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi ladies!! I had such a hard time detangling my hair after I took the cornrows out I've decided to stick with single box braids. I braided these myself last week Friday. I'm planning to keep redoing them until Dec.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll be looking at my Yasmine half wig tonight and see what it's going to take to pump some life back into her, I like my half but for some reason my flakes are bad, bad like not wearing a black t-shirt bad, I got some sulfur 8 shampoo if it doesn't work I'll try some head and shoulders next.


----------



## winona (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been keeping ps in for at least 5 days a week.  I alternate cornrows/twist and wet buns.  I am trying the styles in which I don't have to touch for the entire 4-5 days. I am improving with my cornrows and my hair thanks me my wet buns needed to be redone about every 3 days.  on the weekends I experiment with straighter ps like curlformer sets, rod sets, rollersets.


----------



## winona (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been to several bss for wigs but it is hard trying to decide what flatters my face and all my girlfriends are deployed or stationed too far away or just live too dang far.  I really need to find friends in my ao who have a clue.


----------



## mzbrown (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, 1 month down! I decided to do an install to get me through August, hopefully September too. I haven't done one in a while because the last time I did I couldn't make it two weeks ( I had to wash and dc). I decided to go with wet and wavy from my local bss. Sorry I don't know how to make the pic smaller. This is the install with a U and edges left out. I usally braid or french roll the left out hair with the weave for blending. So far so good, just have to battle the itchies.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 14, 2011)

I decided to use my pass and straighten my hair. I plan to wear it down tomorrow and pinned up for the rest of the week


----------



## Burbujas (Aug 14, 2011)

Still rockin my 2 week old cornrows. I'm gonna try to keep them in for 8 weeks this time, instead of 4 weeks like I usually do.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 15, 2011)

My new weave...


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 15, 2011)

ms.tatiana, your weave is the most natural looking one I've seen in a long time.  Very nice.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Does stretching a section of hair for a length check require a pass?
If so, I used one today


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 15, 2011)

I got my sew in on saturday and I plan to keep it in for the next 12 wks. I only have about 1/2 inch of hair left out at the top the remaining is braided down

back shot





right side





left side


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 15, 2011)

Yesterday I rinsed my dc out that I had in overnight (Aubrey GPB) did a cowash and then detangled and put my hair in four plaits after it dried I took the braids down and put my hair in a banana clip I pinned up some of my ends because some of them were looking a lil scraggly. And smoothed my edges with my home made gel.


----------



## Shananyganz (Aug 15, 2011)

CHECKING IN~

After I took down my extension braids, I was a bit undecided as to what I wanted to do---I was going out of town and just need to NOT mess with my hair while on I was away. After a failed ¾ wig attempt (not giving up yet!!), I kinda fell into the whole sew-in/braid combo. This is a style I’ve done before, but last time I used human hair (Milky Way)and wasn’t quite happy with how it held up. It was a little more maintenance than what I wanted. The hair I used this time is…well I think its synthetic…but is acts like human… YET the package does not say that It is a human/synthetic blend (shrugs shoulders). 

Anywho..it came out well and I have had it in since August 5th and so far so good. It DOES frizz…BUT it isn’t horrible *for me*. Plus, as I said, this hair kinda acts human, so I was able to wet, apply a little product and twist it up (for a twist out once dry). I attached a few pics and if anyone is interested, provided the rundown on the hair.

Specifics:

Brand: Zury Tika (Weave)
Texture: Jamaica Curl
Length: 16”
Color: #4 
Packs: 3
Price: $11.99
** There is NOT a lot of hair that comes in these packs---unless I just totally did the weave part of this incorrect. Either way, I wanted a full look..so three packs it was.

Brand: Zury Braid (Bulk)
Texture: Deep Twist
Length: 20”
Color: #F4/30 and #30
Price: $5.99 (I think..please do NOT quote me…lol)
** These packs came with A LOT of hair AND I cut it in half…so I literally only used a little over one pack (I mixed it up so I had highlights in the part that was braided).

~S~


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 15, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Does stretching a section of hair for a length check require a pass?
> If so, I used one today


 
Did you just pull the hair down? If so, I don't think that qualifies as using a pass b/c your "true length" isn't being shown. But that's just how I interpret the rules. Might have to get Ms Coco to school us on this one.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Did you just pull the hair down? If so, I don't think that qualifies as using a pass b/c your "true length" isn't being shown. But that's just how I interpret the rules. Might have to get Ms Coco to school us on this one.



Yep... it's the pic I posted in the MBL thread


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 15, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Yep... it's the pic I posted in the MBL thread


 
Nah that's coolio. No rules being broken with that one.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 15, 2011)

I used a pass to wear a braid out last week. Sorry, I forgot to mention it!

I still have my Celie braids under my scarf. I will be washing, deep conditioning, and twisting sometime this week.


----------



## winona (Aug 16, 2011)

I just bought my first wig 
http://www.ebonyline.com/jcbpiris.html I am so excited


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2011)

Found a new way to wear my bun. Less stress on my ends and I can move it around everyday. Thank goodness. It's nothing special: just a pony and I pin the ends upwards. Before I was doing the whole not-pulling-the-hair-all-the-way-through thing, or some other sort of variation, and I could only put it at the crown of my head and just moved over a couple of cms everyday. This way, I can wear it further down, further up, or whatever. This way seems much better.


----------



## kiminprogress (Aug 17, 2011)

I took down my two strand twist and wore my hair in a twist out on Saturday. It was sooo cute and I can tell my hair is growing. Saturday night I used my henna and amla gloss mix (mixed with conditioner) and slept in it overnight. Sunday morning I rinsed and put it back in two strand twists. I love this style and it keeps the majority of tangles and ssk's at bay. I think this is going to be my reggie for a while: DC and put back in twists...its boring but it works lol (and I get compliments on it too).


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll be twisting my hair when these braids finish air drying. I love hiding through loose hair, but twists are much better for my fine strands.


----------



## Burbujas (Aug 17, 2011)

Still in my cornrows. Will probably co-wash and DC tonight.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 17, 2011)

bunning my straight hair this morning


----------



## SunnyDelight (Aug 17, 2011)

Braids been out for 2 weeks.  Still rocking wigs and loving the thickness of my new growth.  I'm still slowing trimming away the permed ends - preparing for BC.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 17, 2011)

just took down my braids going to maker this sucker breath for the rest of the week the back in braids again praise the lord i rarely lose any hair during take down


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 17, 2011)

Still in braids....


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 17, 2011)

Just did a regular ole lazy loose bun today.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 17, 2011)

Washed and bunned today. I've been bunning without using a ponytail holder. I don't know if its making a difference, but it at least makes me feel like I'm doing something good for my hair. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 20, 2011)

I trimmed my ends today (it was more than a trim between 1 to 0.5 inches) and my hairs feels much healthier and looks fuller. Im still aiming to be APL but even though I will be an inch shy, *no problem *at least i will have thick and and healthy hair. I dont think I will be braiding, I just dont want a setback.  Im doing very well in terms of retaining length so far  and that makes me a very happy grower .


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 20, 2011)

Did a set of chunky twists last night. Pinned them up today. Hoping they last at least a week. Maybe 10 days. I really won't have time to do anything to my hair until then anyway.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 23, 2011)

It's week 2 of my install and day 8. 

I don't know how long this weave will last, because I got it cheap, but so far so good. I'm hoping to get a whole month 4 weeks and I'll be happy with that.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 25, 2011)

I used one of my heat passes this past weekend.  I can definitely see some progress from my last setback.  Hopefully, I can get back to MBL by the end of the year.

I think I'm going to break down get my hair braided so I can keep my hands out of it.


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't updated in a while but I am still hiding my hair (cornrowed under wigs).  I just bought 3 more wigs and I'm hoping they'll last me for the duration of this challenge.

*Here's what I bought and will be wearing for the time being:*

Janet Collection Premium Encore Wig - ELLA (Color: 2) (Human Hair)
Sensationnel BUMP Wig - FAB FRINGE (Color: Autumn) (Human Hair)
Sensationnel BUMP Wig - VOGUE CROP (Color: Champagne) (Human Hair)


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 26, 2011)

Hiding in twists for almost a week. I have to remember to not wear my twists down so I can protect my ends better.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 26, 2011)

Checking in 
Still hiding my hair. I will wear a wig for the next 6 weeks but i will be bunning/french braiding under the wig.


----------



## Drtondalia (Aug 26, 2011)

Hiya Ladies!! I wore my hair on small two strand twists for 3 weeks under assorted beany hats and a wig called Leni. I just know I gained more length from looking at the roots. 

I washed  Tuesday night (I only wash-wash once a month I co-washed every few days)  with Aubrey Organics honey suckle rose and did an overnight DC with a mix of Aubrey Organics conditioner, WEN fig, and Mane & Tail conditioner. My hair feels so healthy and thick. I'm loving it.

Right now I'm wearing a half wig LaFasta. I'm staying on track with my goals. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 26, 2011)

I have my hair in 4 plaits, with the front two pinned back. I should take them out and make this into a braid out but im just too tired and it's too hot. plus I wore my hair like this yesterday at work(because the braids were too damp to create a braid out) so everyone has already seen me wear this lil kid style, so what does it matter if they see it again today, right.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 26, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj, whether you have your hair in four plaits or twenty, it's drop dead gorgeous!

Drtondalia, you're making great progress!  I need to go back to twists myself, but I'm too lazy.  I've been looking around for someone to do individual braids at a reasonable price.  I think I could make good progress with them.

As for me, I'm sporting a messy bun.  I'm so bored...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 26, 2011)

Evallusion, I like all three of them.  I'm trying to decide which one is my favorite.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 26, 2011)

OOps double post


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 26, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @mEmYSELFaNDj, *whether you have your hair in four plaits or twenty, it's drop dead gorgeous!*
> 
> @Drtondalia, you're making great progress! I need to go back to twists myself, but I'm too lazy. I've been looking around for someone to do individual braids at a reasonable price. I think I could make good progress with them.
> 
> As for me, I'm sporting a messy bun. I'm so bored...


 
Im going to let you keep thinking that and not disappoint you with a pic of the reality. Because I'm sure you would change up that statement.  But thanks for making me feel better about this style hehe


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Just Checking in...

I've had my hair in braids since July. One was in a weave style, and two weeks ago, I had my hair cornrowed into a ponytail, and I am getting it re-touched tonight. Next style will be Tree Braids towards the end of September.

My hair IS growing, so I need to make sure I stick with my regimen!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 30, 2011)

My twists lasted a week and a half. I took them out today for a twist out. I'm hoping to get at least a few days out of it before I wash again.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm still sporting my messy bun.  I've visited three different braid shops and still haven't found anyone I like to do my braids. *sigh*

On a good note, I've been very consistent with my vitamins (a major feat for me). Hopefully, I will yield good results.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm still wiggin it everyday, but I think its time for a change. I'm getting bored with it.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Want to find a 4? textured wig. Can you ladies help?

Have been wearing a straight bob for a long while now but as I find it ratty looking people been complimenting me thinking it's my hair.erplexed


----------



## Bublin (Sep 1, 2011)

Trying to find a phony pony that matches my braidout hair but it's impossible.


----------



## LivingDoll (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi ladies...I've been on hiatus for a while living life, and trying to figure out what to do with my hair. About 2 years ago I was really active on the board but it all got to be overwhelming with bandwagons, products, and challenges...

Anyway, just wanted to say that I made alot of progress here when I was texlaxed but I decided to cut my hair short (first into a bob, then into a short cut). I attempted to transition for a short time, but that was an epic failure. 

Now I've decided to attempt transitioning again. I'm not one for alot of the short natural styles (think TWA's and 2-strand twists), so I'm transitioning under a weave. I've never really been big on weaves but hey...I had to figure out something. I haven't relaxed my hair since May. It doesn't seem like a long time, but for me it is. I can't belive how easy my transition is going by hiding my hair. I would've done this years ago.

I won't officially join the challenge until January though. I just wanted to revive this thread and thank all you ladies for giving me added inspiration.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 2, 2011)

Getting rebraided right now

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 2, 2011)

Still have my hair in twists. I need to moisturize and seal today.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 5, 2011)

I wore my twist out for one day, and then put it into a high bun that I've been wearing all week. I really need to make time to wash and DC. I'd like to re-twist and do another three week cycle, but I don't think I'll be able to do that this week. I'll probably just do some big braids and then more bunning.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am still weaved up and I will be for the next 6-8wks. I am trying to decide if I should get another sew after taking a 2wk break. When I take this out in beginning of Oct I will be about 19wks post and trying to decide if I want to wait until December to texlax.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Its install day!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 5, 2011)

^^^ I want an install for my Bday any donations" LOLOLOLOL

Somebody's is gonna be a Married woman in just a few short days? :woohoo:


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 5, 2011)

_I'm slacking hard body, like Idk wth is wrong with me. Starting next week, no heat for me and wearing a bun or updo for the remaining months of this challenge_


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 6, 2011)

If it's not too late I'd like to join. I'm on my phone so I can't thank the OP. I actually bought 2 wigs last month and have been wearing them with my hair braided underneath. I just got my hair cornrowed in a beehive Sunday. I'm gonna wig it all of this month.

My plan is to wear wigs and buns throughout the remainder of this year.

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally got my install done yesterday. Yay!!! I love it


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 6, 2011)

Week 4 of hopefully a 6-8 week braid install. They looking fuzzy, but I'm in no mood to take them out. I'll be refreshing the edges hopefully this weekend.


----------



## bellebebe (Sep 6, 2011)

It's been about month, and my twists do not look cute anymore. lol... I have quite a bit of new growth. I've been using my MN mixture and taking 2000mcg of MSM and my hair skin and nails vitamins. I think it has about 1000mcg of biotin in it. Yep! so, I'm a hairy beast. I'm loving my results though. I've mixed my fave ceramide infused conditioner with some water and spritz my hair daily. Yep! go me!!! I'm doing awesomely. I can't wait to take my hair out. Oh, one more thing, I will be discontinuing my use of MN simply because I'm cheap. I'm tired of buying that stuff. I will just be oiling my scalp with EVCO and Castor oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 7, 2011)

I just washed my twists, so I'll be pinning them up for the remainder of their run. It's been three weeks, and they were still looking decent despite my sulfur mix and moisturizing.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 7, 2011)

Washed my hair on Monday and used AOHSR to DC. I didn't feel like washing it out so I just pinned it up with my flexi8. It's probably gonna stay like this until the weekend.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 7, 2011)

CHECKING IN!!

I don’t have much of an update. Took down this last protective style (kept in for a month) and did a REALLY good wash with a treatment as follows:

- Pre-pooed with Vo5 Moisture Milk (Strawberry) to detangle and twist my hair. (Covered with a plastic cap, scarf, and bonnet and left in overnight)
- Washed with Giovanni Clarifying Shampoo followed by Nourish Spa Shampoo
-Applied Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor focusing on my ends and rinsed with lukewarm water after 5 minutes
- Applied Roux Porosity Control and just kind of massaged through my hair for a spell and rinsed.
- Deep Conditioned with ORS Replenishing pack for 3 - 4 hours, also added a quarter size of porosity control on top of ORS just because (covered twisted hair with plastic cap and then wrapped my towel around my head
- Followed my DC with Nourish Spa Conditioner and rinsed with cold water
- To finish, I detangled a little further, moisturized with a mixture of Shea Butter and Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and sealed with a mixture of almond, olive, and castor oil and air dried in twist.

** I only wash like this after a long-term (one month or more) PS removal, otherwise I co-wash and use shampoo only when/as needed.

Later this eve I will put my hair in a bun. My plan is to hold out from doing anything else to my hair (PS-wise) until I get my install (professional) at the end of this month. We shall see.

As for the porosity control, I think it’s too new to really say how well/if my hair is responding to the product. What I WILL say is that it immediately felt better and seemed to respond well to my DC (as if pulling in and keeping the moisture…which it didn’t before), but really I refuse to sing praises until some time has passed.

What I WILL speak on is how rude and disrespectful my crown area has gotten over time. I am at a TOTAL loss as to how to deal with this rebellious section of mine. I generally try to hit that area with positive reinforcement, such as:: You are such a good section of hair…you gonna act right this wash…you gonna detangle at first touch and feel like fluffy cotton..on and on. And when I tell you my crown gives me the Baby Louis side-eye and treats me like I stole her favorite hair product on purpose!! UGH…I will figure something out..cause my personality type just can’t deal with blatant disorderly conduct. 

On a lighter note.. I DID get my ½ inch!! And it looks like it is still on my head.

~S~


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Sep 8, 2011)

Checking in...I have been doing twist outs lately. Right now I am sporting a flat twist out & I love it! If only I could do it myself & not have to depend on my friend to do it


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 8, 2011)

It's wash day and I'm putting in twists....


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 8, 2011)

Checking in...I have not used any passes yet. I've had a sew-in since the end of June. I'll be taking it out in 2 weeks, deep conditioning, and braiding it back up until December.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 8, 2011)

Checking in.  I went old school and bought some creme of nature shampoo.  They have a new version that smells yummy.  I tried, and was able to detangle much quicker.  Right now I'm sporting a bun.  I've been calling and stopping by every braid shop I come across to get their pricing for individuals (not micros).  I want them about the width of a pen or pencil.  So far the best price I've come across is $140.  Is that good?


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 9, 2011)

Checking in. I really want to get some 2 strand twists or something. I'm tired of doing my hair. It's been in a bun all week


----------



## SunnyDelight (Sep 10, 2011)

Been rocking wigs consistently since taking braids out around August 1 and now in bun with phony pony.  Kinda tired of it all but love the thickness and benefits from hiding hair.


----------



## Nona Rose (Sep 11, 2011)

Just joining the challenge...I need a support group that understands me(Hoping to start fresh with everybody else in January 2012)!! This thread is just what I needed.  I will be wearing my Outre half wig for the rest of the year until I got my sew-in in the beginning of October until December.  Plan on making my first wig too for 2012!!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Sep 11, 2011)

hey hey!  just checkin in.  bored with my hair, keepin it pinned up in one big twist everyday.  takin pics once a month and pleased with the growth so far.  hope everyone is doin well.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 11, 2011)

Doing a braid out ponytail for tomorrow, then washing on tuesday. I'm planning to use a pass and wear my hair straight for the weekend. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 12, 2011)

Oops I posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Sep 12, 2011)

I decided to do a braid out for the first time...I DC'ed & washed my hair last night & I'll take it down tomorrow morning! I hope it looks good


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 12, 2011)

My starting pic- if its not too late. Taken August 6 2011

For some reason I can't post in the starting pic thread. I'm on my phone so I don't know...maybe it's closed??






Sent from my SPH-D700



Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## inneedofhelptx (Sep 12, 2011)

It's been a while since I checked in. I've been trying different styles. I had twisties in the front for a couple of weeks and now I have cornrows.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 13, 2011)

NaturallyCurlyDee, welcome to the challenge!

FlawedBeauty, you sound like me.  I'm so very bored with my protective styles.  I'm glad you're seeing good progress.  I'm finally starting to see length where my hair broke off.  So I'm happy about that.

LilMissSunshine, how did your braidout turn out?

pinkchocolatedaisy, it's definitely not too late. I like your pretty curlies. 

As for me, I'm bunning and bored.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Ladies!

I finally got off my lazy behind and did a twist installment.  I think they turned out pretty good.  I actually did a review about it, along with a review on bentonite clay. (good stuff!)

Here is the link if you're interested:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14232707&posted=1#post14232707

I'm hoping my twist will last me a good two weeks.  We'll see.  I've decided that my next PS will be tree braids.  I found someone who will do them for $85. YAY!


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 14, 2011)

_Ms_CoCo37
when you take those twists/braids out, make sure you post pics and rock a twist out. Can't wait to see that. Looks nice though

_


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 15, 2011)

Update....passed used to straighten & trim. Will wear my hair out for a week then back to my ps.


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 15, 2011)

Checking In!

I've been bunning and I am low-key bored. I'm scheduled to get an install at the end of the month...so just trying to hold out and be patient.

~S~


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 16, 2011)

I LOVE your hair pinkchocolatedaisy!
I'm still daily wet bunning or pony puffing. Nothing special over here. Haven't had enough time to think about my hair really to be bored yet (a blessing and a curse I guess).
I plan to throw in some Curlformer sets once October hits. Not tryna go out with a wet head everyday when it's cold. But I also plan on swimming a couple of times a week as well so... I don't know. I'll see how it goes. I may just do them for the weekends to give myself a little variety.


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 17, 2011)

i'll chill from the sidelines  ive been rocking crochet braids since april  bout to switch over to wigging it  best of luck everyone!!


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 17, 2011)

just made 2 weeks with these bootay braids and its growing fast i think anyway ive been working out just about everyday and oiling plus taking my vitamins so im hoping for a boost in the braids


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 18, 2011)

Used my pass. Back to bunning tomorrow. Going to try to go two weeks without washing.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hiding it under the wig in a bun. I have been GHE'ing for a while now and my hair in very happy and that makes me happy...


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 18, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I LOVE your hair @pinkchocolatedaisy!
> I'm still daily wet bunning or pony puffing. Nothing special over here. Haven't had enough time to think about my hair really to be bored yet (a blessing and a curse I guess).
> I plan to throw in some Curlformer sets once October hits. Not tryna go out with a wet head everyday when it's cold. But I also plan on swimming a couple of times a week as well so... I don't know. I'll see how it goes. I may just do them for the weekends to give myself a little variety.


 

Thanks!  you have beautiful hair as well...and IIRC you have some beautiful skin as well- don't you post in the makeup boards sometimes?

I just took out my braids. I had them in for 2 wks under my wig. But I was concerned about the swimming jacking up my hair. To my surprise my hair was super soft and moisturized. I've been following LadyPaniolo's deep moisture method- so far, so good. I guess next time I will keep em in longer. I didn't even have matting. A good bit of shedding but no matting.

Now since I lack braiding skills IDK what I will do until I get to get it braided up again by my brother's gf. I may just do my 5-6 ghetto braids LOL, throw on my wig and call it a day.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 18, 2011)

For those of you that are bunning, can you please post some pics?  I need some ideas and I really don't know how to bun without having to redo it every day or at least every OTHER day.


----------



## mscocopuff (Sep 18, 2011)

Been a while since I have posted but I have not fallen off!  Currently in a sew in.. Holding on for hopefully the next two months with this!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 19, 2011)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Thanks!  you have beautiful hair as well...and IIRC you have some beautiful skin as well- don't you post in the makeup boards sometimes?



Aww thanks!
And no, I don't think you're thinking of me. lol


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 20, 2011)

Still sporting my twists.  They're starting to get a little fuzzy though.  I'm going to try and squeeze an extra week in before I take them down.

I've been moisturizing and baggying my ends each night.  I'm hoping that will help with retention.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 20, 2011)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> For those of you that are bunning, can you please post some pics?  I need some ideas and I really don't know how to bun without having to redo it every day or at least every OTHER day.


 
pinkchocolatedaisy, 
I haven't been bunning much here lately.  They're nothing to write home about, but here are a couple of styles I've used:




















If you really want to see some gorgeous buns, you need to check out divachyk.  She's the bun master.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 20, 2011)

Your buns are pretty too Ms_CoCo37!

I'm still hiding my strands. The SO was playing in it yesterday, so I tricked him into giving me a scalp massage. lol


----------



## NJoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Checking in. I've been wearing snoods and wigging it mostly, with braids underneath it all. I'd like it to be nice, cornrows but, I can't really cornrow my own hair. So, I have some makeshift braids but braided nonetheless.

Sooooo...it's no surprise that I like to go for the big, Diva hair look. Well, I decided to go out and get more of an everyday look too. Oh, it's not a mom wig but still, it's not way out there.

Here I am in "Gina" by 'It's a Wig'






I think I'm turning into a wig junkie. I have about 4 more on my list.  But hey, I think that's reasonable to carry me through the rest of the year...right?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 20, 2011)

HEY MS COCO!!!! (@Ms_CoCo37) - what's good whicha! Long time no speak.  I thank you for the compliment but your buns are gorgeous also!

pinkchocolatedaisy - I have some buns in my blog that I've done. Nothing too special. I like to dress them up with hair candy. Accessories can transform a boring, simple bun to magazine worthy blingalicious!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Sep 20, 2011)

Checking in... Been bunning every day and I can feel my hair getting thicker. And I'm not bored, so that's good. 

I ended up not using a pass for my wedding, phony ponied with flat twists instead. 

If it ain't broke, dont fix it, so I'll keep bunning for now.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 21, 2011)

divachyk, hey girlie!  How ya been?  I have to say I'm loving your progress!  Your hair looks gorgeous and healthy!  Must be all of those fabulicious buns!


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 21, 2011)

Checking in!!

Used a pass?? Is that what its called...cause I surely straightened my hair and will be wearing it down until Thurs or Fri...I have these two events to attend and the bun just wasn't happening. After Thurs or Fri..I will throw it in a panytail...cause I'll be back in the gym.

I straightened myself using IC heat protectant and shea butter . It didn't come out how it did when my stylist straightened (hecka straight)...but my attempt didn't touch my pockets. More importantly, I know that in a pinch, I CAN straighten and it wont look crazy (yay me!!!)---I can save the sylist for those "SPECIAL" times.

~S~


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 23, 2011)

@Ms*_*CoCo37 love those buns! Ok, I usually do mine every other day too. Are you taking them down at night or do you sleep with your buns?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 23, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Aww thanks!
> And no, I don't think you're thinking of me. lol


 
LOL, well I know I've seen pics of your hair...I still think you have pretty skin


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 23, 2011)

divachyk OMG thanks for mentioning your blog! You have TONS of great info there.  I realize I need to start thinking outside of the box with my buns. I've been trying different things. I really like how you show pics how you achieved your styles.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 23, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @divachyk, hey girlie!  How ya been?  I have to say I'm loving your progress!  Your hair looks gorgeous and healthy!  Must be all of those fabulicious buns!



Ms_CoCo37 - I've been good and you? Thank you for the compliments.  How are things going for you? I've been doing my thang, ya know, bunning nonstop. You know how I do.  Your hair is looking mighty good also.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 23, 2011)

2 more weeks until I take these braids out....will have done 8 weeks with this install. Plan to take a 2 week break, then back to the braids again. I've gotten my routine for caring for them down pat...so I'm very happy about that.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 23, 2011)

@divachyk, after a couple of major setbacks due to stress, I'm happy to say I'm finally back on track with taking care of my hair. I'm hoping to be back at MBL by December. In the meantime, I'm so happy to see all of the progress you've made with your bunning efforts. I miss seeing your posts in this thread.

pinkchocolatedaisy, I wish I could sleep in them, but I'm a bad sleeper (<---flops like a fish), so my buns wouldn't be able to survive. Right now I'm wearing twists, but I've figured out a cute way to wear them in a bun. When I redo them, I'll take pix and post them.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 23, 2011)

Still hiding my hair in a bun


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 23, 2011)

Pics of my bun today:












Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## ojemba (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Just wanted to give an update!!!

Well I relaxed more like texlaxed last week Thursday after a 9 weeks stretch. Prior to that I wore self installed single plaits. That was another disaster taking down and I had shedding/breakage like crazy. I suppose that was due to not washing weekly. yayy I know bad thing to do, but I was trying to preserve the braids and suffered the consequences in the end. 

Well I'm really going to try to go on with my journey without the use of weaves and extension braids. I'm currently wearing a bun until my ng becomes too much to handle. Then I'll plait my own hair in large braids under 1/2 wigs. 

Overall I'm happy with my touch-up but I want that WOWWWW feeling after a touch-up. The only time I've gotten that was when I stretched for more than 4 months. Soooo I'm going to try my best to stretch this time until Feb 2012 - 20 weeks. So I'm extending my self HYH until Feb 2012. 

I have to get some cute wigs to wear during the xmas season so I’ll be doing some research and reading over long stretching forums.  

Best of wishes to all and have a blessed weekend.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 23, 2011)

pinkchocolatedaisy, so pretty!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 23, 2011)

ojemba, sorry about the braid set back.  I've suffered a few setbacks myself.  Looking at your siggy, your hair looks beautiful, thick and full.  Keep it up, and you will definitely feel that "WOW" factor after your next touch up.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 25, 2011)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> LOL, well I know I've seen pics of your hair...I still think you have pretty skin



Aww.... thanks


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm back in this challenge and will continue to wear protective styles till the New Year.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 25, 2011)

Got some big twists in. Wearing them in a bun. Goal is to keep them in for two weeks, then a twist out.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 26, 2011)

I got cornrows today and plan on keeping these suckas in for 3 months! The stylist put so much work into tugging and pulling, that it needs that much time to recover 

It wasn't that bad, considering how great my hair looks, but still...

My hair just ain't use to this kind of treatment.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 26, 2011)

Checking in. Been wearing my curly hair u-part wig off and on for the last 3wks. With the same braids underneath. This weekend I plan on taking the braids down and either redoing them or idk... I just need something super simple. Im coming up on 9 months prego and the last thing I want to do is some hair. So maybe I'll switch it up to my other upart that has wavy hair. IDK


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 26, 2011)

Got braided up again and wearing a new wig. Will try to post pics when my skin isn't looking like I'm celebrating Halloween early LOL.

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## ScorpioLove (Sep 29, 2011)

i think i gotta switch up my regimen cause right now its not working, with school and all my other obligations. i had a huge detangling issue and had a bathroom sink full of a mix of breakage and shedding. cowashing without immediately detangling afterwards on texlaxed hair is probably the cause so i am going to wear weaves the rest of the year i think... redo it once a month and spritz my scalp with aloe every other day. since i am leaving the front out i will probably be rollersetting and flat ironing my roots weekly w/ heat protectant... and dc just that part of the hair. hopefully this new reggie gets me back on track from my setback. 

i did kind of a experiment to truly see my hair growth no or little vitamins and i have an inch for the past 3 months. hopefully w/ vits it will get up to the average.

**any tips i should follow please let me know


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 29, 2011)

Pic of my new wig!







Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Curly Luul (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry I havent checked in for over a month now, i am still PSing (bunning, updo twists) I'm washing and deep conditioning once a week, taking my hair supplements. So far its going well. Hope all of you ladies are all doing fine as well xx


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 29, 2011)

Hair still in braids i made one month at the beginning of the week


----------



## bellebebe (Oct 2, 2011)

It appears I will be taking out my twists in November instead of Dec. I need to let my hair breathe because I will be getting a sew-in in december, so I need to care for my hair while it's not in any weaves. however, I will be protective styling... As always.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 2, 2011)

Still wearing my twists pinned up. One week down, one more to go before I take them out. I need to wash and DC, but I won't have time for that until Thursday. I was planning to straighten again this month, but now I'm thinking I might get some braids and wait until Thanksgiving to straighten. I still have some time to think about it.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 6, 2011)

Update!!! This sew in is really working my nerves!!!!  The only thing that keeps me holding on is knowing that I will have a lot of retention!  Pray for ya girl!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Oct 6, 2011)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Pic of my new wig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute! I like.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Oct 6, 2011)

Still bunning here. Boring, I know.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 6, 2011)

I bunned most of the summer but now it's starting to cool off and it's back to wigging it for me. I can't wait to Dec.


----------



## nerdography (Oct 6, 2011)

Update: I started this challenge with natural hair, but I've relaxed since then (Oct. 1) and I've been bunning everyday this week. I'm going to pick up some bobby pins and clips since I don't have any.


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 8, 2011)

My current sew in


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm still hiding in twists. Actually, I've been wearing a scarf over these twists since I installed them, so I'm _really_ hiding my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 8, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm still hiding in twists. Actually, I've been wearing a scarf over these twists since I installed them, so I'm _really_ hiding my hair.


 
NappyNelle you're double hiding. That's goin HARD!! lol

I'm in my second install. Gonna try to keep it in until Thanksgiving and switch over to wigs for the rest of the year. I've been eyeballing a few new ones online that I'm dying to get.


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been dong pretty good with keeping my hair bunned up


----------



## mzbrown (Oct 9, 2011)

I haven't checked in for awhile. I'm still going strong, just bunning. I'm thinking of doing braids for the next couple of months due to boredom.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 10, 2011)

I finally washed my hair today, but didn't have time to DC. I'll try to do that sometime this week. I had planned to take my twists out today too, but they're still in so they will probably stay in until next weekend.

I decided to do some small braids next instead of using another pass to straighten. I'll wait and straighten for Thanksgiving. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## missladiluck09 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have had my Senegalese twist in since august....i will take them out this week and then its wigging time until December!!!


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm still hiding undearneath my lace wig.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Oct 12, 2011)

Just dc'd on dry hair with Aubrey organics GPB, megatek and coconut oil. Sat under the hooded dryer for like 30-40mins. Rinsed and detangled. Applied giovanni direct leave in. And banded my hair in two ponytails. My hairs feel sooo soft and moist. I'll probably wear the two banded ponytails tomorrow because it looks cute as a style. And maybe the next day I'll take out the bands for a wavy look, idk how that will turn out but I guess we'll see.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2011)

Back to wigs again and I'm happy I made the switch back. I need to be able to baby my hair like I used to.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 12, 2011)

I really thought I'd be bored with this daily bun but I'm surprisingly not! It's so convenient to just cowash and throw it up!
I am finding that my hair can get a bit dry throughout the day, so I am going to try and mix in a moisturizer with my gel for longer lasting moisture, and I am also determined to completely abandon elastics for my buns in favor of ez combs so I can be a little gentler. I'm due for a much-needed trim this weekend so I'm actually very excited for that!


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 12, 2011)

Still hiding. Just recently took out some tree braids.


----------



## nsmith30 (Oct 12, 2011)

I haven't posted in a while, just wanted to check in. Still hiding in braids that I plan to take out in 2-3 weeks and go back to bunning.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 13, 2011)

Made my first successful EZ comb bun tonight:











I'm going on an elastic band-free challenge for the next 30 days (more on blog) so wish me luck!


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 13, 2011)

Put my hair into cornrows and have been wearing a phony pony afro puff when I go out.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 14, 2011)

Found this at my local bss and feel in love. I'll be wearing her until I get my hair to make my holiday season 3/4 wig.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Oct 14, 2011)

That's a wig???
vvv



ojemba said:


> Found this at my local bss and feel in love. I'll be wearing her until I get my hair to make my holiday season 3/4 wig.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Oct 14, 2011)

Still braided up under my wig. Kinda missing my hair.

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## ojemba (Oct 14, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> That's a wig???
> vvv



prettyhair73 Yes it is. I'm flattered by your question lolll. It's very light and bounce. I love it!!!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 14, 2011)

ojemba.. your wig looks so natural.


----------



## Darenia (Oct 14, 2011)

Howdy Y'all, 

Haven't bothered to check in since challange begain and I went scissor happy and chopped my hair back to mid neck/ear length.  But, I have aonly been doing W&Gs, and cornrows on my hair.  I tried crochet braids but they were pulling at my edges (no one mentioned how heavy they can be) so they came out the 1st week.  Finally I ordered a wig last night and hope that will take me to the end of the year.  

Oh, davisbr88 that is a beautiful bun.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Oct 14, 2011)

Still hiding  . . . its getting tough though!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 14, 2011)

Still hiding in twists!


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 14, 2011)

Darenia said:


> Oh, davisbr88 that is a beautiful bun.



Thank you! :blush3:


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 14, 2011)

Still hiding in buns! I'm thinking about getting a wig or making one


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey ladies,

Still hiding my hair in a bun.. I really hope that I retain all most of my length...


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 14, 2011)

still in braids


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 15, 2011)

3 weeks in these cornrows, 9 more to go.

I have been using organic root stimulator herbal cleanse dry shampoo to keep my scalp fresh, and jamaican black castor oil (only, no moisturizers) twice a day on my ends. It keeps my ends super smooth


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Ladies!  I've been hiding under tree braids for 3 weeks now.  I'm going to stretch it for another week and then take them down.  My scalp misses me.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do next (another install of tree braids, or 2 strand twists on my own hair).  I will likely use a heat pass next month for a formal event.


----------



## Evallusion (Oct 18, 2011)

As of late, I have permed my hair and I am still wiggin' it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> As of late, I have permed my hair and I am still wiggin' it.



Whoa....WHAT?! No more natural hair??! Evallusion

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Evallusion (Oct 18, 2011)

NikkiQ  I know, I know, I caved yesterday.  I had a setback and got super pissed.  I am now back to NL but pretty close to SL.  I can't stand the way I look with short natural hair. I think I'm one of those people that is going to need a long transition...I'm thinking at least 18-24 months.  I dunno, but I am sooo enjoying the way the comb glides through my hair now, lol.  I don't know when I want to start transitiong though.  Did you transition or chop?  I need an intervention, lol.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2011)

I transitioned for 10 months. Only reason I chopped so early was b/c dealing with 2 textures while planning a wedding drove me insane. I chopped to EL/NL in February and now a little past SL. I still consider my hair short so I'm hiding until I get to APL. Then I'll be able to do more of the styles I want. You were doing well with hiding too. If you would've stuck with it,you would've grow out of that awkward stage in no time.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Evallusion (Oct 18, 2011)

NikkiQ  I was just discussing with ida2 that I want to hide until I'm APL.  I think I'll be happy at this length.  But what discouraged me, was a 2 inch patch at the crown of my head that seems to fare better when permed.  While a permie, my hair was beautiful and long.  So I guess reminiscing about that got the best of me.  Anyhoo, I'm usually a chopper but I think I'm going to try and give this transitioning thing a shot.  I may start off with stretching first to get the hang of the 2 textures.  Time will tell...


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> @NikkiQ I was just discussing with @ida2 that I want to hide until I'm APL. I think I'll be happy at this length. But what discouraged me, was a 2 inch patch at the crown of my head that seems to fare better when permed. While a permie, my hair was beautiful and long. So I guess reminiscing about that got the best of me. Anyhoo, I'm usually a chopper but I think I'm going to try and give this transitioning thing a shot. I may start off with stretching first to get the hang of the 2 textures. Time will tell...


 
Well whether you're natural or relaxed, I can't wait to see your progress in the future


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 23, 2011)

Back to bunning!  I may try one more sew in,  but not sure!  December here I come!


Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 23, 2011)

Got some small box braids. I'd like to keep them in until Thanksgiving, but we'll see. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Janet' (Oct 23, 2011)

Although I haven't been on the forum in a while, I have definitely still be hiding my hair!!!! I am going to get my hair colored later on this week so I will get it straigthened, but then I will faithfully go back to hiding it!!! 

It's good to see that everyone seems to be doing well--December is fast approaching!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 23, 2011)

Old HYH participant dropping by. I still hide my hair about 95% of the time. Wishing you all the best. Can wait until you all reveal later in the year.


----------



## Burbujas (Oct 23, 2011)

I need to redo my braids, but I'm soo lazy lately. Hopefully I'll find the energy to redo them somewhere this week. Btw, FoxxyLocs, I LOVE your hair in your siggy !!!!


----------



## Ruby True (Oct 23, 2011)

In a full weave hoping to go the distance. Wishing you all the best of luck.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Oct 24, 2011)

My new wig Drew by Beshe:








Folks think this is real!

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Darenia (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ Oh that is too cute on you!
pinkchocolatedaisy


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Darenia!

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 24, 2011)

8 more weeks to go in these cornrows

...and they're already sittin' off my scalp 

I'm still moisturizing with Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion and sealing with Jamaican Black Castor Oil though! I'm keeping my scalp clean too, so I'm not a total dirty birdie.


----------



## bellebebe (Oct 26, 2011)

Here I go again, bumping this thread up.

So, I've had my twists in for almost 4 months now. and I haven't had a relaxer for about 5.... I'm finally taking out my twists tomorrow, but since I could now wait, I decided to take out a single piece of hair and boy am I shocked. Wow! It looks to me like my vitamins have been working.
I just hope the rest of my hair have also grown. After my relaxer on Sunday, I will be babying my hair a month and will be going back into hybernation mode (sew-in) for about a month.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 26, 2011)

bellebebe, very nice!  I have a feeling all of your hard work is going to pay off at the reveal.  I can't wait to see it.

As for me, the tree braids were a bust.  I kept them in for close to three weeks.  I just couldn't take it any more.  Looks like I'll be hiding behind two-strand twists until the reveal.


----------



## bellebebe (Oct 26, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> bellebebe, very nice!  I have a feeling all of your hard work is going to pay off at the reveal.  I can't wait to see it.
> 
> As for me, the tree braids were a bust.  I kept them in for close to three weeks.  I just couldn't take it any more.  Looks like I'll be hiding behind two-strand twists until the reveal.



Ms_CoCo37

Girl, what hardwork? 
My lil butt has been so lazy. I started out moisturizing, oiling my scalp almost everyday. I can honestly tell you, I haven't moisturized for almost a month.... I will say this though, my scalp has not itched ever since I stopped oiling.

Anyway, thanks, chica. I can't wait to see you results on reveal day.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever cowashed daily while in twists? It sounds like it wouldn't work out but I can't be the only person that's ever thought of this...


----------



## jmac (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in!!!  I got my sew in...ready to go!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 27, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Has anyone ever cowashed daily while in twists? It sounds like it wouldn't work out but I can't be the only person that's ever thought of this...



All I got from it was massive tangling and knotting when it came time to take them down. Why would you want to cowash so much? I suggest you moisturize and seal and call it a day


----------



## Darenia (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm trying twist again now that I don't have anymore texlaxed ends. I also have a wig that should be here tomorrow. I'm gonna try and alternate between the two till the end of the year. We will see... I'm so indecisive sometimes.

ETA:  Actually my twist are so small and thin I may be able to wear the wig over them some days.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Oct 29, 2011)

I haven't been posting, but I have been hiding my hair with twists outs & braid outs...I'm currently in mini-twists for 3-4 weeks (it is the start of week 3). I'm so bored with my hair right now


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 29, 2011)

I pressed my hair last week and now it's getting boring so I must find some new style to do before I wash it


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 30, 2011)

Burbujas said:


> I need to redo my braids, but I'm soo lazy lately. Hopefully I'll find the energy to redo them somewhere this week. Btw, FoxxyLocs, I LOVE your hair in your siggy !!!!



Thanks hun!

My box braids didn't last. Way too frizzy. I washed and DC'd yesterday and plan to do a light flat iron today. I'll probably be bunning after that. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## mzbrown (Oct 31, 2011)

Got box braids yesterday. My plan is to make them last until at least the middle of December.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been wearing my hair straight since Saturday, since I got the new color but very soon I'll be going back to my wash and go pony!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 1, 2011)

5 weeks in these cornrows, 7 more to go 

Staying moisturized!


----------



## beauti (Nov 2, 2011)

wow i have not stepped foot in   this here thread since the beginning! But im still weaved up,had two installs since then


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm still in. Been rotating between roller sets and twist outs.


----------



## bellebebe (Nov 3, 2011)

Omg! Reviving this thread once again. XD... Anyway, I textlaxed last Saturday and I've been wigging it as always. This is a pic of my hair right now.... How I wear it under my wig.






I moisturized it earlier and I like the way it looks now. I'm on my cell, so sorry if its too big. I honestly do not know how long my hair is... I'm guessing it's at apl right now (not full yet). I flat-ironed a small section of my hair the other day and I was like :burning: where did THIS come from? Man, I was SOOOO tempted to flat iron my entire head.

Mobile phones are sexy too. <3 IPad ain't got chiz on me.


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 3, 2011)

As of yesterday I am now in kinky twists and hopefully, I will have them in for the remainder of this challenge.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 3, 2011)

Still hiding in twisted styles.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing a BC tonight. Either way, getting kinky twists in the morning.


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 4, 2011)

attempting to find a new style.. my hair is so boring to me now lol


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Nov 5, 2011)

Well ladies, I BC'd. From SL to a TWA (about two inches long?). Then I got some kinky twists installed today. I'm not crazy about them, a bun will be difficult (too thick? Maybe I could practice a sock bun). But I'm gonna keep them in till the end of the challenge, then start wiggling it. I'm assuming I'll be able to cornrow my own hair by them sekret:


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 5, 2011)

I finally subscribed so I could actually post in the challenges that I lurk in. LOL. I have been protective styling since April 2011 100% of the time in wigs. Plan on remaining that way until I reach my hair goal of waist length. Personal choice. HELLO EVERYONE!  I love you guys! So to be fair, my hair updates are in my signature pic. April 2011 and Aug 2011 and I cannot wait for the Dec 2011 reveal. Let's see if I can get MBL by the reveal time.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 7, 2011)

Getting a little bored with regular buns although they're so easy. I think I am going to do a twisted bun this week.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am taking down my mini-twists this Friday (I've had them in for a month)...I can't wait to wash my hair  I am going to do a cute style on my birthday and then go right back into mini-twists  It takes FOREVER to do, but it is nice to not have to do my hair for a month  I think I am going to do crochet braids after my end of the year length check...decisions, decisions


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 8, 2011)

danigurl18- I am beyond bored with my hair too  I need some new styles or products or something


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 8, 2011)

Ay caramba! 

Six weeks in these cornrows and six more to go 

The last time I lasted with a style this long was when I have a sew in for 3 months. 

I shall have it all detangled and prettied up when the time comes for its reveal.

Hopefully the holidays will make me forget I have a  rat's nest, I mean, this wonderful protective style on my head


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 8, 2011)

I have been protectice styling took my braids out 2 weeks ago and had some bumps Ewwww and they are finally starting to go away. 

I braided my hair back up myself this time to avoid bumps. I plan on leaving these in for only 3 weeks.  I have to have time to pamper my hair. Plus with the work outs i have to avoid build up.

My plans are to hide until april, wigging 3 weeks at a time then a week in a bun then back to wigging it for 3 weeks. 5 weeks was bbbbbaaaaaadddd! My hair, braids and excess moisture doesn't work.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2011)

I did wear my hair down for about a week since I got it straightened, but starting this week--I'm up-do'ing it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 8, 2011)

Currently in twists but thinking of slowly but surely taking them down one at a time and retwist them into smaller ones.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Nov 8, 2011)

OK so I took my braids down about a week ago or so (been wearing wigs). And this is what my hair looked like after detangling and combing it out. 

I am trying to switch it up and do buns but I'm not liking the way mine look. They look too small and puny or they look frizzy and puffy. Idk how you ladies make yours look so fab. 












Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't checked in in forever since I started school in august.  I'm still in it mentally tho.  I've had a small set back with some dull scissors but I will be investing in a mid range trimmer before my next trim and I will be doing seek n destroys from now on.  

Whenever I'm not under a lace, half, or 3/4 wig I'm in these buns.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 9, 2011)

I've still be hiding my hair, but I just realized how easy it is to do my hair in a bun. & on youtube I keep finding nice buns so here is my big fake bun


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 13, 2011)

Seven weeks down; five more weeks to go in these cornrows!!

The visible 'new growth' is outta control


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 14, 2011)

Still bunning...

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Nov 14, 2011)

Bunning. 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 14, 2011)

Been wearing a twist out for 3 days. Gonna rock a twist out bun for another day or so then it's wash time and back in twists I go.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 14, 2011)

The straightening bug is biting my ankles...
I need to figure out a way to avoid it!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm struggling her bc I don't have access to a braider...lol. I can't braid and if I'm gonna hide my hair braids worn under a wig work best for me. The less manipulation the better. Buns leave me with matted hair...no bueno. I'm gonna find a way to stick it out but when I'm thru with this challenge I'm gonna return to my WnGs. I can leave my hair be for 3-4 days with almost no manipulation and I don't get (more) tangles or knots like I do when bunning.

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 15, 2011)

Enjoying my kinky twists and being uber lazy with my hair...



Our reveal is right around the corner ladies. Aren't you excited?  Can't wait to see everyone's progress.  I wonder if I'm up for round 4? **scratches head**

Sent from my Android...


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Nov 15, 2011)

Evallusion very pretty!

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

We're getting down to the wire...I can actually see the finish line up ahead.

For the past month, I've been faithfully hiding behind, twists and braidouts.  I'm currently sporting an updo with old twists.  It's not the cutest style, but it's serving it's purpose.

I have a formal coming up this Saturday, and I'm trying to debate on whether I want to straighten or do a nice twistout for the occasion.  I plan to take my hair down and cowash tonight or tomorrow.  Then I'll henna (with Lush CaCa Noir), and figure out if I want to straighten.  I kind of don't want to see my length since we're so close to the reveal.  Decisions, decisions.erplexed


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 16, 2011)

I finally took down my mini twists (after 5 weeks) and washed my hair! It felt nice to do a thorough cleansing of my scalp  I am trying to decide if I want to put in mini twists again or just do braidouts for the rest of this cycle of the challenge? :scratchch Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 18, 2011)

I *think* I want to try some twists on blow dried hair after my wash this weekend. We'll see. I'm thinking I'll keep them for 2 weeks, then bun for a week, then straighten. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm taking down these twists so I can install a new set on Sunday or Monday. If I don't have the energy, I'll just bun.


----------



## nissi (Nov 18, 2011)

Still rocking my lacefront! Prepping myself for the end of the year!


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 18, 2011)

_Still doing wash-n-go's LOVING IT! plus I colored my hair so it looks really cuuute! Can't wait til the end of this challenge!_


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 18, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I finally took down my mini twists (after 5 weeks) and washed my hair! It felt nice to do a thorough cleansing of my scalp  I am trying to decide if I want to *put in mini twists again or just do braidouts *for the rest of this cycle of the challenge? :scratchch Any thoughts ladies?



LilMissSunshine5

Do mini twists 
It's not as much manipulation as a braidout.
Plus - you can really hide your hair.


----------



## beauti (Nov 19, 2011)

*dont think i mentioned this but i finally relaxed on veterans day after stretching a year...will never stretch that long again, 6mos max from now on













*


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback Forever in Bloom! I am going to do that for 5 weeks again and call it a day  beauti- Why won't you ever stretch that long again? Too much hassle? Did your hair suffer as a result? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## beauti (Nov 19, 2011)

*LilMissSunshine5 girrrlll! that new growth was a monster to deal with! although i mostly hid my hair with weaves and wigs, those take downs were no joke, and the washing process was long, detangling took forever and a day...what else...the moisture level had to increase significantly, some products that were staples when i was relaxed didnt do crap while stretching....yeah, dont think i wanna relive all that*


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice hair.   I'm stretching for a year myself and I'm only 4 weeks in.  Ive never done this before but now I know who to PM if I have a question. 




beauti said:


> *dont think i mentioned this but i finally relaxed on veterans day after stretching a year...will never stretch that long again, 6mos max from now on........*


----------



## Charla (Nov 20, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37
Will this challenge continue on for Jan 2012 also?  If so I'd def like to join.  I'm always in PS anyway.  Now I'm ready to venture into sew-ins for 2012.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Charla,

I definitely want to keep the challenge going.  I need to get to WL by Dec. 2012 and HYH is a good way to reach it.

Hopefully, we'll have more takers once the new challenge starts.


----------



## winona (Nov 20, 2011)

I am in a in a cornrowed and braided do  Hopefully this will last me at least a week before I just "have" to touch my 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14673211&postcount=2375


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 21, 2011)

Trying to go hard lol or play nice with my hair to make BSB or BSL by the end of the year.

I've been hiding and today I'm going to go buy a 27 piece quick weave and do a short wig for thanksgiving


----------



## ojemba (Nov 21, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @Charla,
> 
> I definitely want to keep the challenge going. I need to get to WL by Dec. 2012 and HYH is a good way to reach it.
> 
> Hopefully, we'll have more takers once the new challenge starts.


 
Ms_CoCo37 I'll be continuing to hide my hair in 2012. I too am aiming for WL by Dec 2012. I'll try to reveal in Dec or Jan but I'm stretching my relaxer until May 2012 so I'm not sure how accurate my lenght check will be because I don't plan on using heat on my ng.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 21, 2011)

ojemba, I had a feeling I could count on you to continue with the challenge.

I can't wait to see everyone's reveal!

I'm a little disappointed in the setbacks I had earlier this year.  When I think about it, I would have reached my goal of WL if I didn't have that breakage and of course the so-called "trim" I got from the dominican salon in May (never again).

It's definitely time to get serious!


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 21, 2011)

Decided to straighten on a whim tonight so I'll be using my first pass of the challenge


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 21, 2011)

56 days  into these cornrows, 34 more to go 

They're scheduled to come out on Christmas, but they'll be coming out on the 23rd


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 26, 2011)

My 27 piece wig looked a hot mess I'm going to take the hair off and have it sewed in. I'll add some long hair in the front to make a really cute bob or something. 

So for right now I'm back wearing my Yasmine half wig, I had to buy a new one my old one wasn't any good any more.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 27, 2011)

62 days in these cornrows - only 26 more days to go!!


----------



## beauti (Nov 27, 2011)

*did a self install early this week! taking it out by the end of december,just in time for our reveals! lord please give me the strength and drive that i need to moisterize my hair daily*


----------



## TLC1020 (Nov 27, 2011)

Still hiding my hair in a bun.. Can't wait to finally reveal b/c I am tired of hiding my hair .


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Ladies!  Just checking in.  I'm sporting a sloppy bun today.  I washed yesterday and will likely twists my hair later this evening.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 29, 2011)

washed my hair after a month in braids. I lost a lot.  I hope that's normal. 



Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## ojemba (Nov 29, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz that looks normal to me for 4 weeks of no detangling. 



pre_medicalrulz said:


> washed my hair after a month in braids. I lost a lot.  I hope that's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## ojemba (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi ladies!!!! 

I haven't posted in here in a min but I've been keepign up with the challenged and hide my hair. I'm looking foward to seeing you'll reveals. Unfortunatly I won't be revealing because I'm on a 8 Month Relaxer stretch and I don't plan on using heat. I'll definetly post relaxer photos when my stretch is over. 

Keep up the good work and Happy Holidays.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 29, 2011)

ojemba OOOoooOOOooo my gosh! I just let out the biggest sigh of relief. I thought my hair was falling out.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 29, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> washed my hair after a month in braids. I lost a lot.  I hope that's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690



pre_medicalrulz

I am going to be in these cornrows for 12 weeks; currently heading into week 10. I wish I only had that amount   but I know it's going to be a lot more 

But that's what hair does - it sheds, so I'm going to try to be prepared come the end of December.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 30, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz, that doesn't look too bad to me. Normal shedding is 50-100 strands a day. Your hair was in braids for a month. Therefore, it's very likely that the hair you saw when you took the braids out is just your normal shed hair.

Don't be discouraged. I know I always have a good bit after I take my twists down and detangle. I have to keep reminding myself that this is normal.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 30, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz It looks normal to me...I constantly worry about that too! I lost a lot of hair when I had in mini twists for 5 weeks and I saved the ball of hair to take a picture  I was going to ask if it was excessive shedding, but then I thought I was being extra  I finally threw it away after saying I was going to take a pic of it for days...don't judge me  Thanks for posting because it reinforced that shedding is normal post braids/twists


----------



## Shananyganz (Nov 30, 2011)

Its been forever since I did a "check in"... I am still hiding my hair--- this time it is via a sew-in. I got the hair installed on Sept 28th and it is still going strong. I'm low-key thinking of making a thread, but let me not get ahead of myself.

As it stands, the hair (mine and the weave) has been properly maintained and still looks great...so we shall see. I'll probably just hold out long enough to figure out my next move.

~S~


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 30, 2011)

THANKS LADIES!!!!  I'm highly relieved. it slipped my mind that I hadn't detangled for a month & this should be normal.    

I can't wait for reveals!! I'm revealing Saturday. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been bunning for the past two weeks. I need to wash today. Not sure what I'll be doing after that. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 30, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> pre_medicalrulz It looks normal to me...I constantly worry about that too! I lost a lot of hair when I had in mini twists for 5 weeks and I saved the ball of hair to take a picture  I was going to ask if it was excessive shedding, but then I thought I was being extra  I finally threw it away after saying I was going to take a pic of it for days...don't judge me  Thanks for posting because it reinforced that shedding is normal post braids/twists



lol!!!     
I hear ya!!!! i wasn't going to post it either but I just HAD to know. lol!!!!!!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

For those of you who will be continuing the challenge with me, I'm going to go ahead and start working on the new thread and get it posted tomorrow. The challenge won't officially get under way until January 1st, but you're more than welcome to start posting.

Also, let me know if you have any suggestions for the new challenge thread (for example: more heat passes, shorter/longer challenge, etc.). I know some of you may be in more than one challenge that may require length checks so let me know your thoughts.

Thanks much!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 30, 2011)

well I'm in so please include me when you create the new thread.    

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 30, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> well I'm in so please include me when you create the new thread.
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


 
Yes ma'am!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 30, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Yes ma'am!



Thank ya kindly!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Nov 30, 2011)

Pics of my bun today:












Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

pinkchocolatedaisy, GORGEOUS curlies!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Dec 1, 2011)

^^ Thanks!

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

I haven't posted in a longtime.  I'm wearing my hair flatironed for 4 weeks now but my everyday style is a bun.  I'm giving myself a break from wigs/weaves right now just for my scalp and hair can "breathe".  I really do love this challenge.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

For those of you who will be continuing this challenge, the new thread is up and running:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14752933#post14752933

Hope to see you there.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 1, 2011)

Bunning for length is what I'm doing today.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm ready to reveal for all my challenges. can I post in here or do I need to wait until the reveal thread? lol 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## inneedofhelptx (Dec 3, 2011)

I haven't checked in for awhile because I've been concentrating on school. I've still been hiding my hair in microbraids. Can you believe it's almost the end of the year? Everybody stay strong.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have not checked in for awhile..i used a pass and been wearing my hair down for about 3wks. I am back to wearing wigs and will be getting another sew in nxt wknd. I had to get about an inch trimmed in Oct due to breakage so I have lost most of my progress. It takes me about 3.5 mths to grow an inch


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wore my new half wig today.  Me likey!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 4, 2011)

20 more days in these cornrows. I thought I'd be able to take them out on 12/23, but I have to work until midnight, so guess what I'll be doing Christmas Eve


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 12, 2011)

13 more days left in this almost 3-month long protective style!!

I am ready to say goodbye to these cornrows


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm still bunning and hoping for some more length before the end of the month!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 18, 2011)

My last post in this thread:

6 more days in these cornrows!!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 23, 2011)

This was a good challenge for me...will reveal soon.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 23, 2011)

_Can't wait for the reveal. I already flat ironed my hair last week so I'm ready when you all are. This should be good. I feel great about this year, after a rough start_


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 25, 2011)

Ladies, can you believe this coming Saturday will be the big reveal?!  Whether we've gained inches, thickness, or made a comeback from a setback, I can't wait to see everyone's lovely locks!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 25, 2011)

I can't wait to see the reveals.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Dec 27, 2011)

I was not successful with this challenge!  I believe I went 3 or 4 weeks before my hair was flying free again.  And the length of time that it was free before I PS'd again can not count as a pass.  

However I do know that being more diligent about PS'ing has helped maintain moisture with my hair.  The times when I let it fly free, I almost always regretted it, when I didn't moisturize as I know it needed!

I have moments of pure laziness (I can admit this now), when the day has been long and I just want to crawl into bed and pray that my hair won't hate me when I wake up....don't do it ladies!!  Protect your hair at all costs and take those few extra minutes every night to apply some sort of moisture and wrap it up.  

Good luck to everyone on their HHJ!


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sooo.. I cut about 4 inches off yesterday... I still have a pic of it before it was cut though.. I really needed to start over.. I had a lot of heat damage on the bottom


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 30, 2011)

_A few hours away ladies...dont  forget to start the thread like last year Ms_CoCo37 _


----------

